# Show Us Your Pets



## Green Mountains

I see a lot of folks on here have pets that they are just as proud of as their wines.....SO.........Show Us Your Pets.

Below is Harley. Maine Coon Cat posing with another love of mine, my Alaskan Rugar .44 Mag snub nose. Harley likes the smell.

Also, our boxer, Grand Dog Tyson, who lives with us for the moment. 


http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/album.php?albumid=88&pictureid=423
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/album.php?albumid=88&pictureid=424


----------



## Wade E

Here is my Mutt! 1/2 Rott, 1/2 Husky. Blue eyes!





Here are my 2 cats, the black one loves the dog and lays all over him!


----------



## Green Mountains

Sharp looking family you have there Wade.


----------



## TheTooth

*Just one pet...*

We got Buddy right after our honeymoon last year.

Here's a pic of him in jail (pic on the shelter website):





He looked much happier when we got him home:





Now he just thinks he owns the place:


----------



## Runningwolf

This is Peaches and Felice. I actually used this picture on a wine label.


----------



## TheTooth

Runningwolf said:


> This is Peaches and Felice. I actually used this picture on a wine label.



They look very festive. What a timely pic.


----------



## Wade E

Now this is a great thread! Tooth, what kind of dog is that. Dont all animals own the place??????


----------



## arcticsid

I HAVE to get in on this one!!

These are the cats that allow me to live with them. If I ate mice, shrews and songbirds, I would not have to buy meat during the summer.

This is Curly Q, Skittles, and Bernice.

Great looking animals Wolf, are those dogs, or barking cats! LOL

Troy


----------



## Runningwolf

LOL..kinda funny Troy. The smallest dog (5lbs.) is like your cats. She will go up against the biggest dogs if there is food around and she wants to eat. Hey do my dogs count as more ladies on this site?


----------



## arcticsid

I thnk they should Dan! They are after all on the site now! My cats are all females, though they don't act much like ladies. I often refer to them as my girls or the girls. Strangers must think I am a single parent with three girls, which, for all practical purposes, I am. I was glad I started that thread about the ladies. It's really neat to see how many ladies we can count amongst our fellow wine/beer makers.


----------



## arcticsid

Wades dog cracks me up. I have seen some flat out evil dogs that hate everything and everyone, but they sure like the cats they live with. Go figure.


----------



## BobF

This is Nikki, a white German Shepherd. We rescued her at 6mos.

She's around 2yo in this pic.


----------



## Wade E

Awesome pets everyone!


----------



## xanxer82

Bella is the all gray and Nibbles is the mixed colored.


----------



## arcticsid

Dan, is it safe to have those and my cats in the same thread?LOL. We could have a battle on our hands!


----------



## xanxer82

arcticsid said:


> Dan, is it safe to have those and my cats in the same thread?LOL. We could have a battle on our hands!



 They are FAST


----------



## DageonYar

My guard dog  Sadie.


----------



## arcticsid

DY, take it off the leash, then it could bark and bite! YEAH! I have a feeling that "guard" dog would tell me where the jewelry is hidden for a good belly rub and a ride in that stang!!

Not to hijack this thread but I forgot you were doing the potato anise, how is it coming along?

Dan-faster than an overweight shrimp eating, Moose chasing cat?


LOL


----------



## DageonYar

LoL... She has power licks that'll smother you I tells ya!!!

Anise wine gets racked this weekend. So far so good  Trying to be patient with it is hard lol.

Back to the main topic - My wife would bite ya if you took the stang lol


----------



## whine4wine

Hey we have a Sadie also.





As a pup in Christmas clothes, And out for a ride in the boat.


----------



## arcticsid

As long as she barks first. Only fair to have some sort of warning!


----------



## Runningwolf

Folks, You can say what you want about Troy and his cats, but as far as I'm concerned, I'M A BELIEVER!!


----------



## arcticsid

Thats classic Whine! ROTF now!


----------



## arcticsid

Wherd you find that Wolf, I have no idea where mine went. Somethings are just so unvelievable, you just throw your hands in the air and wait for whats next!


----------



## Woodbee

Great lookin critters. Here's the K-nine members of our family
Mica Warren.100 lbs of Airedale He is a real sweetheart.






Sopia Loren Fawn. colored Bouvier Des Flanders a girly girl. A prissy blonde






And Trawlee Wynn. Kerry Blue Terrier the Bi***





We also have three cats that refuse to be photographed


----------



## TheTooth

Wade E said:


> Now this is a great thread! Tooth, what kind of dog is that. Dont all animals own the place??????



I wish I knew. The shelter we saved him from called him a "Corgi mix", which looks about right to me.

My wife had a DNA test done on him at the vet and they said he was shitzu with a bit of Akita. That didn't seem right to me. The vet looked at the results and said, "so... Corgi mix then?" I still think there's someone somewhere with a Shitzu/Akita mix trying to figure out why their DNA results say Corgi and something else.


----------



## TheTooth

DageonYar said:


> My guard dog  Sadie.
> 
> Yeah... but what's the name of the Pony she's guarding? LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

Troy, take it easy I got your back!


----------



## Tom

Is that your DAD? It look so much like your avatar..


----------



## arcticsid

Too cool Dan, I refer back to Wades dog with the cat. Try as we might there are just things about the animal kingdom we shouldn't and/or ever understand, and to question it, just adds to the already mounting confusion we have as humans!


----------



## deboard

We have two cats, Nonoy and Sam. Both are boys (neutered), and bring me plenty of offerings of mice and moles, with the occasional bird or small rabbit thrown in. It's hard to tell their size from the pictures, but they are both about 16-18 lbs.


----------



## arcticsid

Deb, I am figuring, you should be able to slide them across that floor pretty easily, kinda like cat bowling.! LOL. I have had my share of rabbits and squirells in my house myself! it just never ends. I couldn't imagine having my cats stuck inside. My youngest one always meows at me. I speak cat and she tries to tell me, "if you don't let me outside right now, I will die". I doubt she will die, but when this realization comes to her about going outside at 3 in the morning and she is so insistant, I may kill her!!!!!

A couple weeks ago grandma(cQ) got up and whipped her A$$ but because she didn't want to her her whining anymore, sounded like she was caught in a trap. Unbelievable! Just goes to show, don't mess with Momma, and damn sure don't pss off Grandma.


----------



## Old Philosopher

I won't post pix of the 5 cats, 'cause Grace is my girl.
She's the one who's been stressing over the Unwanted Guest. Here she is reminding the hummingbirds whose house it really is.


----------



## Wade E

Heres a weird combo for ya'll! This was taken at a shelter in Cailf. after the Santa Anna fires, these animals were rescued separetly and when he shelter was to full to keep all the animals divided they started keeping a few animals together and this is what they discovered. A baby Bobcat and a Deer.


----------



## arcticsid

Doesn't get much better than that Wade. kind of makes you think about the whole racismn thing us humans insist on continuing!!

Sure makes me forget about the destruction of animals I seen right after the EXXON Valdez oil spill. If it wasn't so close to Christmas, I would tell you about the truckloads of dead animals I seen.

If the animals can get along in some sort of harmony...than surely we can too..and we are the humans!

During this holiday season, let's all take a minute to remeber we all share this existence, human or animal, nobody is asking anyone else to agree with the next guy/gal, but lets all take a minute to remember..we are all in this together, like it or not.!!!

We can make a difference, and if we need to learn that through our animals/pets, than so be it.


----------



## Old Philosopher

arcticsid said:


> Doesn't get much better than that Wade. kind of makes you think about the whole racismn thing us humans insist on continuing!!
> 
> Sure makes me forget about the destruction of animals I seen right after the EXXON Valdez oil spill. If it wasn't so close to Christmas, I would tell you about the truckloads of dead animals I seen.
> 
> If the animals can get along in some sort of harmony...than surely we can too..and we are the humans!
> 
> During this holiday season, let's all take a minute to remeber we share this existence, nobody is asking anyone else to agree with the next guy/gal, but lets all take a minute to remember..we are all in this together, like it or not.!!!
> 
> We can make a difference, and if we need to learn that hrough our animals/pets, than so be it.


Noble sentiment, Troy.  The difference is that other animals don't have egos.


----------



## arcticsid

Guess so Paul..guess so.


----------



## arcticsid

"If you don't have enough catnip to share, maybe you should keep it in the baggie!"

I used to remember when a "meow was a meow". Think I am going to cancel the "gangster channel" off the sattelite subscription. It's either that or I should hide the remote. LOL

But then again, it IS -25F(-32C), I still reserve the right to fling any and all cats at my discretion!!!

Good thing they don't drink wine, then the fight would be on! At least Ted Nugent would be proud!


More shrimp and cream of mushroom soup for me!


----------



## bladeofthemoon

and here's mine.... He's called Elvis, though he's not so much of a rock star as a crooner


----------



## arcticsid

We've been wondering for years what happened to Elvis. Guess the secrets out now! he actually doesn't look bad for his age.


----------



## Green Mountains

YIKES Troy, those are some nasty claw marks. Those cats are going "cabin queer". At least that's what my mother called it when she'd get stuck in the house for weeks on end during the high winter months.


----------



## arcticsid

I just hope they don't kick me out. gettin cold out there now. Got -26F(-32C), gonna see -35F(-37C) tomorrow night!!


----------



## deboard

Arcticsid: That picture is at our old house, but the new house has similar floors, so there's a whole lot of slidin' going on if they get spooked. At the old house they did stay in all the time, the area was a cat death trap, but at the new house they go outside most of the time, and that's where they hunt. They were both about 7 years old when we moved, so I didn't know how they'd take to the outside, but they had no problems. They have to come in at night, we have coyotes that run through sometimes and kill cats at night. 

Recently they have taken to disemboweling their mice and leaving little piles of guts on the porch along with the offering. (Which is a treat to clean up) Maybe they thought I wasn't eating their offerings because I didn't like the guts! Or maybe they thought I preferred the guts!


----------



## arcticsid

I never let them see me clean up the guts. i don't want them to be offended. My lil Skittles would cry if she thought I didn't appreciate it. So I always thank her, and as soon as I turn my back, it's in the trash.

Once before work, I didn't even get through a cup of coffee, maybe, MAYBE 45 minutes she brought me two mice and a bird. I have never seen a cat hunt like that.

Me and my cat have issues, but they take care of me, I am trying to teach them to hunt Moose, but it isn't working so well, momma cat wants to bring them in for tea.

Whats a guy gonna do?


----------



## Julie

Mine is on the left, her name is Bailey she is a Boglen terrier and my daughters is on the right, her name is Molly she is a Boston terrier. My daughter, Megan, might move to Florida next year and I do not have a problem with her moving but I am having a DIFFICULT time letting her take Molly. Boy how do I explain that to her?


----------



## arcticsid

Oh.......now you got me sad! Explain to who Molly or your daughter?

We were suppose to share pet pictures not make each other cry!

Please don't let it ever turn into this. I thought they flipped out over catnip shares but I never expected this!

LOL

Troy


----------



## TheTooth

bladeofthemoon said:


> and here's mine.... He's called Elvis, though he's not so much of a rock star as a crooner



He ain't nothin' but a hound dog. Is he rockin' all the time? Has he ever caught a rabbit?


----------



## Green Mountains

TheTooth said:


> He ain't nothin' but a hound dog. Is he rockin' all the time? Has he ever caught a rabbit?



I can tell you this......He ain't no friend of mine!


----------



## arcticsid

is he hooked on perscription drugs? Does he wear blue suede booties?


----------



## TheTooth

Green Mountains said:


> I can tell you this......He ain't no friend of mine!



That must mean he ain't never caught a rabbit! I shoulda known.


----------



## TheTooth

arcticsid said:


> is he hooked on perscription drugs? Does he wear blue suede booties?



I bet he's a big fan of peanut butter and banana sandwiches.


----------



## arcticsid

Brother Blade, sorry but your dog is on the spotlight!

Consider he is a true "Indian" dog he has probably never even seen a racoon! And I have to wonder, in India, is the dog food made from something other than beef by products?


----------



## surlees

This is Chloe, my African Grey parrot. She's 3 years old on her way to 50+ years of age. Before I got her I read numerous books that said AGs have the intelligence of a 4 year old child. They were wrong; she has the intelligence and talking ability of a 5 year old!

The first year she didn't talk at all. Beginning around two years she started talking and hasn't stopped since!

Fred


----------



## Old Philosopher

surlees said:


> The first year she didn't talk at all. Beginning around two years she started talking and hasn't stopped since.
> 
> Fred


Sounds like my first wife.....
Nice picture!


----------



## arcticsid

Beautiful bird Fred, I had a rd heded conure a few years ago. it wasn't much of a talker and I didn't speak bird much so I gave it to my then gal friend. Turns out he flew out on Christamas Day. His name was Napolean.

To make a long story short my dad and I couldn't figure out why the dogs were tearing up the house, we finally figured out the darn bird was barking at the dogs when everone was gone!!!!! Of course it drove the dogs nuts,

Great bird man, be sure to keep its wings clipped!! My Mom has a lil cockatiel, "Keno" she is almost 20 yo, once I took her for a "walk", she ended up on the roof of the school. I was like spiderman. I was more worried about my Mom than I was about Keno, but it worked out okay. If I had known her wings weren't clipped i would never have took her that day.

Great looking bird!! Keep it beautiful, she will know!


----------



## surlees

Thanks OP and arctic.

Her wings are not clipped because it's supposed to be important for their mental health not to. That assumes the bird's mental health is more important than the owner's. I have 4 dogs (no good pictures though) and Chloe can bark just like them and she calls them by name. They got use to being called and now they don't come anymore------either to her or to us!

Fred


----------



## Old Philosopher

surlees said:


> Thanks OP and arctic.
> 
> Her wings are not clipped because it's supposed to be important for their mental health not to. That assumes the bird's mental health is more important than the owner's. I have 4 dogs (no good pictures though) and Chloe can bark just like them and she calls them by name. They got use to being called and now they don't come anymore------either to her or to us!
> 
> Fred


I feel your pain, man. But you have to admit, in a perverse sort of way, that's kinda funny. Now you just have to teach her to say "Bad dog!" every time she sees them, and that should push them all the way over the edge.


----------



## arcticsid

LOL OP, I have seen birds that seemed to control the dogs, Funny sheet there!

My gal friend iI mentioned had a bird that woul tell the dog to "be quiet" when it barked and the dog would hunker down and shut up. Maybe there are things about the animal world we just shouldn't question!


----------



## surlees

O. P.,

Believe it or not, she does say "bad dog!" Even "bad, bad, bad dog!" They don't care. They know she's just another bossy female and they ignore her! Maybe the dogs learned that from me! 

Artic,
She tells them to "be quite" or to "hush" everytime they start barking, but they keep barking same as when I tell them to "be quite" or to "hush." The problem with 4 dogs is they are a pack and they try to outdo one another to be the alpha male (even though one's a female).

Fred


----------



## Old Philosopher

Don't know why, but it reminds me of a story.
A guy named his wife's new puppy Staye. After a few weeks of hearing, "Come, Staye!", the dog was sent off babbling to the shelter.


----------



## Julie

Ok Wade here is the Pet thread and here is my newest addition to the family

Jesse


----------



## jeepingchick

what a cutie!!! Luv that face!


----------



## jeepingchick

This our Daddy Dog , Thibodeaux {(Tib-O-DoH) , or Tibby for short}, snuggling with my daughter Kylie

and shes playing witht the fabric on her shirt NOT flipping the bird TYVM


----------



## jeepingchick

This is Ky snuggling Gumbo when she was just tiny!!! Only about 2 weeks old here


----------



## jeepingchick

This is Momma Dog, Rainbow, named by Kylie was 4 when we got Rain, this is how an all black dog gets a name of rainbow....it was almost Butterfly, Candy, or Ariel...


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie and Nikki, both of your dogs are adorable!


----------



## Sirs

ok you asked for it
5 of our 10 dogs we did have half are gone now





Red Gwen's dog (border collie)




Baby our cat/PITA who my dear sweet bottle fed and now he thinks she's mom




Honey one of my old girls babies 




Storm my daughters horse (paint/app/quarter horse)he's got spots here and there lol




Thunder Gwen's baby and my big boy he's not cut full stud neither is storm thank god they are extremely well mannered to us


----------



## Daisy317

Ziva... The new kitty





We have a very rare breed... called wiener kitties... If you look really close one side of the basket is the tail and the other side is the head 





Ziva & Abby (We like NCIS so we named our meows after characters from the show)


----------



## Runningwolf

Pretty cool you guys are showing your pets. Just goes to show another human side of us besides wine. Daisy and Sirs, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wade E

Beeeeeaaaaaauuuuutiful animals all.


----------



## Sirs

thats just part of ours we got 6 horses,6 dogs,2 cats(one inside one outside)did have 22 cats before the coyote's moved in, 2 cockatiels and a potbellied pig. Not to many pets but we only got so much room. We did have 10 horses and dogs at one time but deaths have caused our numbers to fall quickly this past 2 years have been the worst for us.


----------



## Wade E

Sorry to hear of the losses, its the hardest part about owning pets.


----------



## Sirs

so true only reason I don't want more. I'm to big a softy and get attached way to easy, losing my old horse and our 2 oldest dogs this year was probly the hardest.


----------



## Boozehag

My photo of my cat Pablo with his heart shaped spot must be on my other computer so Ill hunt that down.....but heres my painting I did of him called 'Mousecatcher'
Hes named after Pablo Picasso because of my obvious art career, but surprising enough he actually takes a huge interest in my art and helps me paint....the paw prints can sometimes help an artwork....especially if its one of my pet portraits.
If you want to see my pet paintings theyre on my site here - http://www.collette.co.nz/187917/links/subpages-gallery.html 
Id really like to use some of your pets photos from this thread to do some more portraits, if thats ok by you guys and gals? Ill email you individually to ask ok.


----------



## Julie

Nice pic, Collette


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice painting


----------



## Boozehag

Why thank you!


----------



## Catfish

very cool painting


----------



## 2PUPs

*New England reindeer*

This is a couple pics of my lil new england reindeer . Breeze is first pic , and misty is second pic.


----------



## Flem

Misty doesn't look too excited about being a reindeer.


----------



## 2PUPs

Mama woke here up to take pic , so she wasnt to happy


----------



## Wannabe

Two cats (Bear and Orion) who are rescues that have adapted to life as housecats and are doing what they do best. The dog, Tippy, is really the king of our castle


----------



## Oracus

Im a animal person I have always liked animals and they usually tolerate me. So here is my group as of now. Jessie the black German Shepard, Milo the German Shepard/Huskie, and Oracus Monty Python my 13 yo Royal Python. We rescued Jessie and Milo from the local shelter in 2006 when I was stationed in Maryland when they were 6 years old. They were companions and had been together their whole life and we didnt want to split them up. Jessie was put down in Jan 2010 she had lost all control of her legs due to a nerve disease we found 6 months earlier. So now its just Milo and Oracus and us.


----------



## Julie

Nice looking pets, Oracus. Sorry to hear Jessie had to be put down but I am sure he/she died happy. You didnt' separate the life long companions.

I have a dog named Jessie but I spell it Jesse. She is a boxer, 6 months old and what a character.


----------



## Runningwolf

Nice looking dogs. The snake, well I'm not real fond of. LOL


----------



## Oracus

LOL Thats what they all say about the snake. Oh well he keeps the wifes side of the family away


----------



## Wade E

Cool pets there and I like snakes but dont have any. As of yesterday that Momma cat and 2 kittens I saved around Thanksgiving are still here, the Momma cat stays in the basement and gets let outside while the kittens are upstairs and are indoor pets as when we saved them the Momma kind of dissed the kittens once inside, thats why we separated them. But............., Here is Mommas new kittens as of yesterday afternoon!!!!! We will get Momma fixed shortly and would have done so sooner buy didnt have the money at first and then realized it was too late when we did. There are 2 black ones, 1 white and black and 1 tiger striped like Momma.


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW, very cute Wade.


----------



## RedNeckWino

I did not let the dust bunny out of his pen, but he is my favorite. As for the snakes, My wife had 9 in the house when I first moved in with her 15 years ago. "Diamond" was an Indian/Bermeise Python that in the finnal days was just shy of 18 FEET long. I no longer like snakes.


----------



## mxsteve625

Jesus, Forget the snakes. We have two dogs and a cat which are really to much for my wife and I but the kids keep bringing these critters home for one reason or another. The day before yesterday we recieved a "rescue" dog....part sherpard and part huskey. If only the kids would take care of them so my wife and I wouldn't have too!!


----------



## Wade E

Pics or it never happened!


----------



## mxsteve625

OK, OK, Ok


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Here's Brix.... a Brittany Spaniel


----------



## ibglowin

*Just Jack!*

Meet Jack, our 5 year old Golden Retriever. A very good "fetcher"!


----------



## Wade E

Great pics everyone of great pets. Lon, I love the name!!!!!!!


----------



## mxsteve625

This is the newest addition: Nyah; Huskey and shepard mixed. It was a rescue


This is Charolette, a Chocolate Lab


----------



## Wade E

Great dogs.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice dogs but if I can't eat them...


----------



## mxsteve625

Thats pretty original Dan. I like it. Don't let PEAT see it


----------



## Runningwolf

That was the second day we had samie. She is a Yorkie and much bigger now.


----------



## Wade E

Dan, You know I love that pic. I actually have that saved on my computer and show it to people as I find it hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joea132

+

This was taken last night. Nothing like holding a wet dog in the bathtub at 11:30 at night after a bottle of wine! That was one pissed off dog, let me tell you!


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW Joe what a bummer. Wade posted something on here last year that he uses on his dogs for skunks. I think it was vinegar but not positive. Sounded like he has became an expert at this sort of thing.


----------



## Wade E

A mix of Dawn, baking soda, and Peroxide works best.
One box of baking soda, 2 tbls Dawn, and a 32 ox bottle makes a pasty consistency and you rub that into the area and then rinse and repeat if needed. Ive tried that product and many others over the years as my dog is as dumb as they come! One year he got hit 4 times within 1 month!!!!!!  During that 1 month episode I had bought $40 worth of douches. Ive also tried the tomato juice method. This 3 part does the best out of anything on the market and the web by far. keep it out of the dogs eyes!!!!!!!


----------



## joea132

I was so mad I grabbed the .38 special and went out back looking for it. Thats the 3rd time one of our dogs got tagged in the last few years. That skunk is dead if I see it!


----------



## joea132

Wade E said:


> A mix of Dawn, baking soda, and Peroxide works best.
> One box of baking soda, 2 tbls Dawn, and a 32 ox bottle makes a pasty consistency and you rub that into the area and then rinse and repeat if needed. Ive tried that product and many others over the years as my dog is as dumb as they come! One year he got hit 4 times within 1 month!!!!!!  During that 1 month episode I had bought $40 worth of douches. Ive also tried the tomato juice method. This 3 part does the best out of anything on the market and the web by far. keep it out of the dogs eyes!!!!!!!



That's got to be akward buying an armful of douches at CVS!!


----------



## Runningwolf

joea132 said:


> That's got to be akward buying an armful of douches at CVS!!



Thats in addition to the pantyhose he already has in his cart for straining bags.


----------



## Wade E

that time it was 9:30 at night and we just got home from Mystic Seaport, literally walked inside, let the dog out and wham!!!! I ran to Stop & Shop and bought that and 2 frozen Pizzas and told the ladie at the register that we were having a wild party, you should have seen here face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Joe, after the 3 time I was out in my back yard with my Mossberg 500 Riot gun, thank God it didnt show up or Id probably still be in Jail!!!!


----------



## joea132

Yeah I was completely prepared to put all six rounds in that little MF'er whether he was still alive after the first few or not! My fingers still stink a little and the dog smells fine! Maybe I'll stop for a some douche in uniform on the way home from dispatch!


----------



## corntassel

back in my younger days in Louisiana I owned several bird dogs and they were always getting spraied. I kept tomato juice bey the case to wash them down with. The juice will actually curtal as it mixes with the skunk spray bhut it works every time fairely cheep if you catch it on sale


----------



## Rock

Have a heart trap works great.Then you can release them far from your home.


----------



## Runningwolf

When I worked for a contractor we had a lot of apartments and skunks would move in once in a while. We would trap them with a have a heart trap. We'd throw a tarp over the trap and transport in a pick up truck to a competitors apartment complex and release. LOL We would set the trap down and roll it over so it would open up. The skunk would just wonder away and never sprayed.


----------



## grapeman

corntassel said:


> back in my younger days in Louisiana I owned several bird dogs and they were always getting spraied. I kept tomato juice bey the case to wash them down with. The juice will actually curtal as it mixes with the skunk spray bhut it works every time fairely cheep if you catch it on sale


 
And less to explain when buying tomato juice than a truckload of douches!

Wade you should have bought a couple boxes of condoms to top off your story, and maybe a few pairs of rubber gloves and handcuffs.


----------



## jtstar

*Cici*

One of four this one has the run of the house the others have to stay outside then there is the four cats


----------



## Runningwolf

What a pretty dog. It looks like she enjoys posing for pictures.


----------



## jtstar

Yes she is a ham


----------



## chachi44089

My German Shepherd Jade, and our bunny Clover..


----------



## Runningwolf

Nice, very photogenic pets.


----------



## grapeman

We have hundred of pets all around the house. We have two dogs,three cats and hundreds of these other furry little creatures.

They just seem to multiply like, ,.......................... well, bunnies........................


You sweep up the floor and gather them all together and they become a dat or a cog depending on the direction you sweep.


----------



## Runningwolf

Damm it Rich you're the one responsible for all of these showing up in the chat room last week. Steve spent a lot of time cleaning these up and finally I went to Wally World and bought a dust buster. In the future please brush your clothes off and stomp your feet before coming inside. Incidently, tonight is ladies night. Please take off the coveralls and dress up if you can make it.


----------



## grapeman

We have the gentle ones here Dan. Those are the PA strain you have there- they are crossed with the Tasmanian Dust Bunnies - much more fercious that a bad case of crabs! Or so I hear..........


----------



## Sirs

had crabs???????
don't get around me


----------



## Runningwolf

*Wade, this is for you!*

Sammie stopped into the chat room to see you tonight.


----------



## Wade E

Looks like that bite you took out of her grew back Dan!!!! If they can only stay that cute!!! But definitely get past the house breaking part!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Yeap still working on the house breaking part, it's killing me.


----------



## Wade E

I couldnt deal with that again!


----------



## Sirs

Dorkies are so cute we lost our last one back last fall, I never thought I'd like a yorkie but they kinda grow on ya. Specially the males, you know I now know even dogs got little man complexes lol as we used to have to keep one of our yorkies from killing one of the border collies by choking him to death.


----------



## SarahRides

Here's our family! First one is Ella, I went out to visit my brother out in Ohio, we went shelter hopping. After I filled out the adoption paperwork, I called my husband and asked if we could have a job! A year later, we decided she needed a brother, so along came Miles. We also have Addie the cat, when one of my co-workers couldn't keep her because of allergies. We have had more, I have a tendency to bring animals home!


----------



## Wade E

Very Cute!!

We have the tendency of animals finding us!!! We now have 7 cats!! 1 of which we went and picked up from a person, the rest are rescues. One we found as a kitten wandering around a street that had an infection and could barely open its eyes and we grabbed him and brought him to the vet and spent 100's of dollars to fix him. Then one day a Mother cat showed up around Thanksgiving with 2 tiny little kittens starving and trying to scrounge the left over turkey that we stashed in our grill for a few hours until we could make room in the fridge so I set out a trap and captured them one by one. Then 2 more strays showed up at separate times and now live in our basement a d weve had them all fixed. The 2 kittens live in our house but the mother who just got fixed will be also living in the basement free to go out during the day and come back at night as soon as they all recover for a few more days. We also have a big 1/2 Rott-1/2 Husky. We dont have room for any more animals!!!!!!!


----------



## SarahRides

Thank you! I met Ella and fell in love with her, I think if I hadn't adopted her, I would have really regretted it! She has her issues (has the body of a much older dog, hip and back issues the vet said only come from abuse) but she is our little princess! My husband never had a pet in his life.........until he met me! You name it, we had it growing up so having a house full of furry creatures makes it feel like home.


----------



## AlFulchino

here are mine...taken almost a month ago

Augustus






and Julius


----------



## Flem

Beautiful animals, Al!!


----------



## AlFulchino

first two nights i thought my new endeavor was going to be tougher than planned.....they misses their momma's and their barn.....by day three they decided i was their mom and dad...the over night incessant mooing stopped....its a small joy to just watch them eat grass....and the newly laying chickens arent bad either...when they arent eating the neighbors flowers


----------



## SarahRides

Aw, they are beautiful! My husband drew the line at anything bigger than us.


----------



## AlFulchino

thus the reason i had the horns removed


----------



## Wade E

They are gorgeous cows Al!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

LMAO that was funny! Al beautiful animals. We've really missed your postings lately. Are you going to get any goats or sheep. I remember someone posting on FVW that had really cool sheep, I think it was Rick.


----------



## ibglowin

Hmmmmm, those aren't pets, those look like dinner to me....... If you name them its all over Al. 

You will not be able to "do it"........


----------



## AlFulchino

wager Mike? 

these bulls are already named after emperors...and its fate....and a reality....and a lesson for the folks around me ...wink wink....assuming all goes well and they stay healthy and grow in size...they will be veal by november or december....

no goats...just egg layers....and soon some turkey, pheasants and broilers....would love a milk cow if i could get some neighbors to pitch in...too much daily work


----------



## ibglowin

Your on like Donkey Kong my Friend. One of your newly bottled Zin's for a bottle of my Cab Sauv from down South. 

Oh and I need a steak sent as proof! ::


----------



## Wade E

ibglowin said:


> Your on like Donkey Kong my Friend. One of your newly bottled Zin's for a bottle of my Cab Sauv from down South.
> 
> Oh and I need a steak sent as proof! ::[/QUOTE
> 
> Hehehehe, it will be hard after having them around!!


----------



## AndyL

omg i'm a bad man... I haven't shared my puppies... 

Cody - Genuine Alberta Prairie dog (GSD x rat)






Pepper - Pyrenees x collie/lab




Was funny when she visited the farm... You could see a jekyll / hyde... She wanted to sit and watch over them... Then she'd go tearing off and chase them...


----------



## Runningwolf

Andy those are beautiful dogs. The one with the sheep is a clasic. I love it.


----------



## AndyL

Thanks, I miss my good camera... Taking her to visit a sheep farm was a great experience; she's got amazing natural instincts, this was one of the first times we got to see them...

The protection instincts are strong in her; not sure if I ever really want to see her go all pyrenees on something, but good to know they're there... 

Cody's an interesting dog - was feral, rounded up during forest fires on an indian reserve; that was 7 years ago. Amazing around wildlife, handles coyotes better than any dog I've met (calls them in, then chases them off); thinks of black bears as chew toys; if they're not a threat tends to tree them, then keeps a watchful eye... We get nervous when he does - means theres cougars nearby; herds our little one in close then goes and stands guard... Pretty wild to watch him work wildlife - he's a whopping 18lbs...


----------



## ibglowin

Great pic, can't believe he's only 18lbs! Looks to be twice that at least.


----------



## AndyL

Skin and bones and GSD coat 
Better size indicator... He was smrt - he bailed and got some love - while I'm trying not to mess my shorts... lol





Goofy Pepper


----------



## ibglowin

Ruh-roh!!!


----------



## Tom

RUFF..ride


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Good thing there wasn't a tree around... might have knocked off some "BARK"!


----------



## AndyL

LOL he's a smart cookie - and don't get me started on the scooby snacks - he loves those things (even more than beggin strips... ffs; damn dog likes crap dog treats). 

He's a 4wheeler at heart, I wish I had video - he bailed just before I flopped the yota on its side too... 

Meanwhile Peppers the polar opposite... Hates riding in vehicles, gets carsick every time; even worse on gravol... Only way we can take her anywhere, is in her crate, in the camper, if she sees the world going by - chunks fly...


----------



## Affe

Here's my little one, Jack. He's a shiba inu. Stubborn little guy, but I love him 











Freaking out at the vet:






And here's one of us when he was a puppy:


----------



## Runningwolf

Beautiful puppy. I never heard of that kind.


----------



## Affe

That's about as big as he will get -- he's around 18.5 lbs now. I had never heard of them before either. An ex and I were looking to get a puppy and found this breed. He has the "big dog" look and attitude in a manageable package.

They range in color, many are the tan color you see on his paws and face, and some are white. This was the first black and tan the breeder had ever had, the largest of his brothers and sisters, and as a result they were calling him "Mr. T".

I quickly named him after my favorite whiskey.


----------



## LanMan

AndyL said:


> Skin and bones and GSD coat
> Better size indicator... He was smrt - he bailed and got some love - while I'm trying not to mess my shorts... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You parked it there didn't you.
> Toyotas are awsome!


----------



## Deezil

Guess i never chimed in on this thread, whoops!

This is Lawyer, my Bullmastiff / Pitbull mix

Picking him up from the breeders house @ 7 weeks





@ 13 weeks





Taken just a week or two ago, @ 10 months













Gotta say, y'all got some good lookin dogs, although im not much on the rats/snakes/birds/cats


----------



## Runningwolf

Manley, what a pretty dog. I bet he makes a nice gaurd dog also.


----------



## Deezil

Appreciate it.
Thats exactly what he's for, to hold down the fort 

He's a big lover really, he's just now starting to raise his hackles and give people a piece of his mind. A good boy, for being uncut. 

It's my first dog that wasn't a german shepherd, so its a change. Little less smarts (still bright, but i've had some SMART shepherds), but huskier. Lazier as well, but on queue when somethings happening. And stubborn, but i havent met many uncut males (humans included) who werent


----------



## Runningwolf

Seeing the carboys next to his dish, I can just imagine him grabbing your air locks and pulling them out.


----------



## Wade E

Some good looking dogs there!!!


----------



## Deezil

Runningwolf said:


> Seeing the carboys next to his dish, I can just imagine him grabbing your air locks and pulling them out.



His tail is pretty friggin good at knocking them out, now that he's gettin bigger. But he's never had much interest in them; he's all over any wine that hits the floor though


----------



## Affe

Lol, be careful, grapes aren't good for dogs much like chocolate isn't good for them.

Found that out from the vet when I was going over all the fruits and vegetables that my dog has a strange love for.


----------



## Wade E

I did not know grapes werent good but I know that hops are very toxic to dogs.


----------



## mxsteve625

Like Wade said Hops are toxic to dogs but make good garden fertilizer if you can keep the dogs out of the garden.


----------



## LanMan

Here is my dog Rufus





He hates cameras and never smiles for one
He will be 12 this christmas


----------



## Redtrk

Rufus looks very solid. He's my kind of dog.


----------



## Julie

Oh what a darling and he looks like a Rufus. What breed is he?


----------



## LanMan

Somekind of dalmation mix. When I got him he fit in my hands.


----------



## Rocky

These are my two "kids," Louie in the foreground a 3 year old apricot Miniature Poodle and Gina, a 9 year old white Standard Poodle. They are so much company and they sit in the basement and watch me for hours, wondering what in the heck I am doing.


----------



## Wade E

Great pets all! Imagine if we could find 1 huge park and get together all of us with are pets!!! Im not cleaning up after that!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice pets everyone, they all look very lovable.


----------



## Redtrk

LanMan said:


> Somekind of dalmation mix. When I got him he fit in my hands.



He looks to me more like a harlequin Great Dane mix.


----------



## LanMan

he is only 55-60 pounds. But it is all muscle.


----------



## fleemartin

It's is great to see how much others think of their pets

lots of great lookin companions on this post

Had to add mine - She rules the house


----------



## Runningwolf

Looks like we see who rules the house!


----------



## Julie

What a darling, she most definitely looks like she rules the roost.

lol, my boxer most definitely rules the roost, with her partner, Bailey, a boglen terrier. Here is a pic of the boxer in the pool, everytime we were in she had to jump in as well


----------



## Wade E

Thats hilrious Jules!!!


----------



## Repsolal

Our pet dog Wilson
he is part shi-tzu, Yorkie and cairn terrier.
He is pouting on the couch because I was at work all day............. such a suck !


----------



## Runningwolf

Again awesome pet pictures. Julie that is too funny, it looks like she's asking for a beer.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Again awesome pet pictures. Julie that is too funny, it looks like she's asking for a beer.



don't even go there, so far she has eaten the salt water taffy my son brought back for Virginia beach, a whole pound wrappers and all, a bag of Riezen Chocolate caramels, a half of a bag of blueberry fig newtons, and none of that effected her at all, I am sure she would love to have a beer!


Repsolal, what a darling dog. Our daughter has a bosten terrior and she will put her snout between her paws and pout when she doesn't get what she wants.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> don't even go there, so far she has eaten the salt water taffy my son brought back for Virginia beach, a whole pound wrappers and all, a bag of Riezen Chocolate caramels, a half of a bag of blueberry fig newtons, and none of that effected her at all, I am sure she would love to have a beer!QUOTE]
> Is that a Clark Bar I see floating in the pool?


----------



## Julie

Nope, no clark bars, lol, anyway Mike is the one who cleans the pool,


----------



## abigtroutt

Here is another one of my girls


----------



## Julie

what a sweetheart!!!!!


----------



## abigtroutt

Here is my oldest baby


----------



## Julie

Nice, not to pic one over the other, it all depends on personalities but I love the color of this one.


----------



## abigtroutt

the black one Kaiko is Daddys Girl.....lol she was my first rescue. When I got home from work all she wanted was for me to hold her. I love all my baby girls  I have three total.


----------



## Wade E

Funny, I was expecting a big pet trout!!!!


----------



## fleemartin

Looks like wine making and pet spoiling go hand in hand with a lot of people.

Julie, great looking boxer. I agree with Dan, looks like a beer is expected soon.

Dog owners have had to deal with the puppy stage but I have always heard the worse the puppy is the better dog it will make, if that is true looks like Dan has a great dog in his future.

Roxy loves the water as well - she will hang out on a float as long as someone will hand out with her.


----------



## Julie

Oh Geez, that is too cool! Jesse will just have to put up with hanging on the side of the pool, I'm not buying her a float.


----------



## Wade E

Love the Rotts and Huskies myself so couldnt resist when I found this one as a puppy. This is Thor my now 9 year old 1/2 Rott 1/2 Husky.


----------



## fleemartin

Wade,
Nice looking companion, The Husky and Rott blend well together.
He shows a lot of the characteristics of both very well - beauty

Flee


----------



## gwm72513

Wade E said:


>



What a beautiful dog. Two of my favourite breeds all in one. 

My pup, Kota, is a German shepherd crossed with what I believe to be rottweiler. The owners I got him from said that their purebred shepherd got pregnant from their neighbors dog, which was a Newfoundland. Thing was though, this was in the middle of nowhere on a farm. I can see no traces of newfy in my pup, only shepherd with the markings of rott.

Here he is at about eight weeks:





Here he is at about nine months:





He was born in July, 2010.


----------



## Affe

Wade and MGieni09, you're dogs look almost natural as their own breed. Very attractive dogs.

Thor looks like he could be quite the guard dog. Not one I would want to stumble upon without the owner near by


----------



## PCharles

*My Dog Bear*

Hey ladies and gents, 

This is my pup Bear. As you can see, Bear is getting up in age. This summers heat took a lot out of him. 

Everybody in the neighborhood loves Bear and has always roamed free. 

Paul


----------



## Wade E

Mike, your pooch is cute as heck!!! Affe he is approx 120 lbs now and although he is a big baby his bark would scare the snot out o you and ye he is intimidating!!! Paul, how old is Bear. Thor is now 9 1/2 and has arthritis mainly in his left front shoulder so we have to keep him calm as he still wants to play rough but every time he does it kills him later!!!! Thor has gray around muzzle now also.


----------



## LabelValue

Tooth, your dog definitely looks like he owns the house...but then, so does mine. She's only 30 pounds but definitely laid down the law when there was an American Bulldog in the house for about 6 months...haha.


----------



## Wade E

Beautiful Pooch!


----------



## arcticsid

*Arctic Sids Girls*

Heres my cats. They are all female and have all been fixed. I have them all since they were kittens, and in fact they are all related.

(L. to R.)

Curly Q. (aka momma cat), named by my late friend Tracy who died last year from a broken heart and severe alcoholism. God Rest her soul, I miss her. Yes, named after the CCR Tune. She is the true matriarch of this house. She is 11 yo and still hunts, but mice and birds are too fast and she is overweight. She instead brings home Snowshoe Hares and Red Squirells. Go figure. She has been seen touching noses with a Moose and seems to have an understanding with them. I can't explain any of it. (4 live litters, one bad one) 

Skittles. (ake Fittles, Pittles), named by my Buddies 8 yr old daughter Bailey. I convinced her to name a kitten I gave her "butterfinger", one day she was eating Skittles and I needed a name, she was present and the rest is history. Skittles is momma cats daughter. I have seen this cat bring home two voles and a bird in 45 minutes, she is a rematkable hunter. Skittles is 9.( 3 live litters)

Bernice, (the black cat), aka Bernie Barina Banana). about to turn 5.

Quick explanation about Bernice.

Momma cat had a litter and I kept a lil black kittie. I named her Samarina (aka Samarina Berina Banana). No idea why! We tought for a few years this cat was sterile, the others were making babies(more than I would have liked) but, not her. She is a story in herself. She once climbed on a moving D-6 Cat, while it was rolling to go for a ride with the operator. I made up this name and one day I Googled it. Samarina is a Greek island and is known as "the island without cats"!

I had never heard of this island before I Googled it. Just too strange.

She ended up having four babies when she was like 3 yo. 4 weeks into her nursing she went to the door and was hacking up a hairball. Didn't seem to be working well and I turned to see what was up. She stood still for a minute and fell over. Gone.

Now, I have 4, 4 week old kittens and no mom. Luck for me, Skittles had 4 of her own at the same time, so I just took Sammies babies and put them in there. Skittles did a fine job with all those babires.

I decided to keep one in memory of Sammie, thats where Bernice comes in.

See the relationship? Skittles is like the Mom, kinda the sister, and the aunt.

Ghetto cats!! LOL

So, in conclusion. My buddy Mike named her Bernice. I have no idea where he came up with it, but it sounds good when you say Bernie Barina Banana, after her mom.. Bernie is a wonderful cat. We are all pals, but her and grandma have a thing. I think actually grandma has a problem with her, she often gets mad and kicks her arse and ten minutes later is licking her. Whatever.

I live in a 12' x 20' cabin with all of these three cats. No smell like pee either. We all get along and even at cold temps like -20 or -30, (or wores), obviously they dont go out.

Thats why I had to build a 5' bed to sleep on. LOL


----------



## LabelValue

Loved the story behind each of the cats' names. Especially loved the name skittles..haha. They're beautiful cats!


----------



## AlFulchino

this is Augustus...he is sleeping standing up due to a stormy previous evening..i think i posted his 2 month old pic a while back...he is now about 575-600 pounds and 8+ mos old..he should be hitting 700 by yrs end


----------



## Wade E

Al, he is 1 good looking cow!!! Troy, Troy, Troy, I believe the name of the CCR song is *Suzie* Q!!!! LOL What the heck is a Vole? Ive heard of a Mole?????


----------



## AlFulchino

Wade, they really are the nicest animal, so easy to take care of...in fact easier than any other animal i have come across...you should see the 1 month olds, cute cute cute...anyways, here is another pet....well former as of one hour ago.....
this one's name is chicken dinner in two weeks


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Al, he is 1 good looking cow!!! Troy, Troy, Troy, I believe the name of the CCR song is *Suzie* Q!!!! LOL What the heck is a Vole? Ive heard of a Mole?????



Wade a vole is very close to a mole. Most people would not know the difference but I believe a vole has a much shorter tail.

Other than the fact that both are placental mammals, they are completely unrelated. Voles are rodents in the mouse and rat family. They are essentially short-tailed mice that tunnel through grass. They eat vegetation, seeds, and some insects. Moles, on the other hand, are insectivores in the family Talpidae. They are more closely related to shrews than to voles. They are fossorial (burrowing) animals that eat only invertebrates such as worms and beetles.

this is a vole







and a mole


----------



## Wade E

Looks like the Vole is much cuter.


----------



## arcticsid

Wade she was drunk when she named her. And according to my cats voles are pretty tasty. Strange though, they eat them from the head down and always leave the rear end with the tail attached. LMAO.


----------



## AlFulchino

33 days old...our newest little bull, Tiberius....cute as cute can be


----------



## Runningwolf

AWWWWW, he is really cute!


----------



## ibglowin

Are you raising veal or are you going to give the poor little guy some room to roam!



AlFulchino said:


> 33 days old...our newest little bull, Tiberius....cute as cute can be


----------



## AlFulchino

plenty of room for a yr anyway...early on he is just too young to let roam, we have coyotes around and so he has to have some protection


----------



## Wade E

Definetely cute!!!!!!


----------



## timber

This is Timber ... passed away last year but he's in our thoughts always.
(1/2 Timber wolf / 1/2 Malamute)






Here's Ivy ... she died of a broken heart when Timber passed
(3/4 Arctic wolf / 1/4 Malamute)










Fortunately they had 7 pups ... here's Lobo and Silver






Having some fun in the snow! (Have more but don't want to bore ya).


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW those dogs are beautiful, thanks for sharing. Now we know where your user name comes from.


----------



## Flem

Beautiful animals, Timber. Thanks!!


----------



## Julie

Nice looking dogs Timber.

Here is Jesse, I believe there is a pic of her on here as a pup, she is 16 months old now and such a character. She loves to eat things, not furniture or anthing like that, just whatever I have on my kitchen counters or island. Yesterday she ate my Christmas centerpiece and last night my husband had to pull out a 4 inch pine branch from her backside. She is such a character, you can't help but love her.


----------



## Pauly2275




----------



## arcticsid

Timber, I had a 68% Arctic wolf/McKenzie River Husky mix about 20 yrs ago.. What a handful he was! 145 pounds of intense animal. He hated people but loved kids. He liked raw moosemeat too!! I bet he would have loved my cats, like, for a lunch snack or something LMAO!

He used to like to sleep on the bunk with me. There was no moving him. I spent many nights sleeping on the floor in a sleeping bag. There is no arguing with an animal like that. It was impossible to make him get down.

Obie Wan Kanobie.

Great animal. Definitely not a dog!!

I miss the old boy for sure!


----------



## timber

> He used to like to sleep on the bunk with me. There was no moving him. I spent many nights sleeping on the floor in a sleeping bag. There is no arguing with an animal like that. It was impossible to make him get down.



... ha, that's Kai to a "T" (one of the pups that takes after his mom Ivy) ...
we're down to two boys left, Lobo and Kai. Lobo took on being guard dog but is courteous like his dad was, Kai is lazy and likes to stay "just" out of reach, like his mom.

Great to see everyone's pets!
Aren't they wonderful ... unconditional friends.
Merry Christmas to all the pets out there ...


----------



## arcticsid

yeah this is a great thread for sure.

Theres one out there called this is me where we post pictures of ourselves, another all time great thread in this forum. Merry xmas man!


----------



## timber

I'll have to dig those threads up Arctic, there's something wonderful about seeing a picture and making a connection that makes what we say here more than just idle chit-chat ... I've only been on this forum for a very short while but feel like I know some of you already. Thanks for being so open and helpful.

I think that's because there is a lot of respect here for each other.
This is a rare thing in forums today, my hat's off to the moderators here ...
... they make it very easy to be ourselves ... thanks moderators!


----------



## shoebiedoo

*Meet Gaston and Bubba!*

After reading about Julie's trials and tribulations I thought I'd show you my "Boys" GASTON, The brown one (Cairn Terrier) and BUBBA (Mutt)


----------



## shoebiedoo

Julie said:


> Nice looking dogs Timber.
> 
> Here is Jesse, I believe there is a pic of her on here as a pup, she is 16 months old now and such a character. She loves to eat things, not furniture or anthing like that, just whatever I have on my kitchen counters or island. Yesterday she ate my Christmas centerpiece and last night my husband had to pull out a 4 inch pine branch from her backside. She is such a character, you can't help but love her.



Julie, your dogs are PRECIOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E

Well I had to drop my dog off at the vet this morning as he has been limping pretty bad the last week. I waited a little as he plays rough and usually strains a muscle quite often and it goes away after a few days but not this time. $425 later we discovered he has bone cancer in his tibia and he has to be put down as he has arthritis in his front shoulders so amputating his rear leg isnt really an option plus he is almost 10 years old and the surgery would be pretty rough for him. Next Friday we will have him cremated.


----------



## SarahRides

I'm so sorry Wade! :-( It's so hard losing a pet, I dread the day when we have to make that decision.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Sorry to hear that Wade...he's a good boy!

Here's a pic of our little girl...Sugar...


----------



## grapeman

Wade I am so sorry your beloved family dog is gone. He will live on forever and your kids will certainly remember him fondly (as I am sure you will).


----------



## deboard

Sorry to hear it Wade, we just lost one of our cats to cancer about a month ago now.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade so sorry to hear of this. I know how much you loved this dog, you talk about it quite a bit over the last several years. You will have lots of good memories.


----------



## Deezil

Damn man, i can relate... Lost 3 dogs in the 2 years before i got the stubborn punk i have now. 2 pups (1/2 black lab 1/2 german shepherd & a purebred rotti) weeks after we got them, both to Parvo that they came with. 

And someone poisoned our 18mo black shepherd, still not sure what happened there or who did it - the vet was dumbfounded & said there had to have been malicious intent behind it. Went out for my 22nd birthday, got smit-face-smashed.. Woke up the next day and Mom had just walked through the door coming back from the vet, that was a hard day.

Hope you bounce back Wade, i still havent quite got over losing Ruger (the black shepherd), he was my best bud.

Lawyer, my right hand man, is half pitbull - half bullmastiff.. Stubborn as all get out, 18mo & a spazz..


----------



## Flem

It's losing part of the family. So sorry buddy!


----------



## Wade E

At least I have another week to give him anything I havent already.


----------



## Rock

Sorry Wade i still cant get over putting my beloved zena down 15 years old.She was a dalamation. I Feed her steak every night the week it happend good luck.


----------



## Wade E

Thats funny Rock, just bought a few steaks for that exact reason! On the way home we also bought a bunch of Munchkins to shove a pill in for him as his hind leg is pretty bad I just hope he doesnt break his leg in between now and Friday as Ill have to scrap next Friday and have this done immediately!


----------



## Julie

Wade, my heart goes out to you, I am so sorry.


----------



## fivebk

Wade, Sorry to here the news about your dog. My family has always had pets (mainly dogs with a cat now and then, gerbils, goldfish you get the picture) Have lost some and had to have a couple put down. I feel for you. One thing to remember...... And I have truely come to believe this.........ALL THINGS HAPPEN FOR A REASON........

BOB


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Sorry to hear that Wade, our furry kids are only 3 and 4, dread the day that comes..hang in there..


----------



## shoebiedoo

WADE! My heart and prayers go out to you! that's awful news.


----------



## wood1954

Sorry to hear. i know how hard it is. i had to put mine down 2 years ago. Still get misty eyed thinking about it. Wasn't ever going to get another and then fate put a really good dog in my way, she's sleeping and dreaming in front of the fireplace right now. totally opposite of my last dog.


----------



## Wade E

Thanks all, I wanted to wait till Friday and spend a little more quality time with him but for some reason, maybe maneuvering hi, on the table and stuff for the x-rays really aggravated his leg as he's in much worse condition then he was yesterday when we dropped him off. May have to put him down tomorrow after work. Have some steaks thawing for him tonight! I think trying to keep him until Friday is being to greedy now as he's struggling to go out and do his business.


----------



## Julie

I"ll be thinking of you, this is a real tough decision and like I said my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Rock

Its ok Wade you'll know when its the right time.Nice medium rare,i bet he'll love it that way.


----------



## ibglowin

So sorry to hear about your dog Wade. I know how difficult a time this is for you and your family. They are indeed just like another member of the family.


----------



## Scott

So sorry about your pup Wade, you gave each other a good life!


----------



## Wade E

Looks like he'll make until Friday after all. Must have been all the stuff they doped him up with Sat. morning as this morning when I woke up he was pretty much back to normal. I still have to do this on Friday despite how good he's doing as he could easily break his leg at any time due to the cancer and how far its gone in there. At least Im getting the quality time in though instead of a rush love. He just glommed down his second steak. He had a nice chunk of London broil grilled to perfection and I had a tough pce of venison leg. LOL Maybe some burgs tomorrow for him?


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Looks like he'll make until Friday after all. Must have been all the stuff they doped him up with Sat. morning as this morning when I woke up he was pretty much back to normal. I still have to do this on Friday despite how good he's doing as he could easily break his leg at any time due to the cancer and how far its gone in there. At least Im getting the quality time in though instead of a rush love. He just glommed down his second steak. He had a nice chunk of London broil grilled to perfection and I had a tough pce of venison leg. LOL Maybe some burgs tomorrow for him?


 
LOL, every night Wade, give that baby some happiness


----------



## astebbi1

*Lets see your pets*

Okok so a couple weeks ago i put a glass down to take a picture of my buddy doing something wierd.. I looked down and my dog was doing this so i snapped a quick pic before telling her to get outta my glass.. I recognized it was very similar to your profile pic wolf, thought id share!!


----------



## dangerdave

Here's my wife's dog, Cinnamon (10yo), and our big 20 lbs cat, Duke (12yo).







And here's my best buddy, Jet, when I brought him home last winter (2011) at ten pounds, and him today, all grown up at 90 lbs. He still thinks he's a puppy, and loves water in every form!


----------



## Julie

astebbi1 said:


> Okok so a couple weeks ago i put a glass down to take a picture of my buddy doing something wierd.. I looked down and my dog was doing this so i snapped a quick pic before telling her to get outta my glass.. I recognized it was very similar to your profile pic wolf, thought id share!!
> 
> View attachment 4026



Lol, cute pic! She thought you were getting a drink for her!


----------



## olusteebus

We rescued this mix Saturday from the animal shelter while we were at a car show. Her name is Emmie Lou and she is turning out to be a great little dog, giving our cat the right of way.


----------



## btom2004

My last baby..CoCo She is why I started this new wine making hobby. I have to stay home most times, while the family is off having fun...LOL
Now I'll have something to do.


----------



## Sammyk

*Our 2 dogs Sammy and Ginger*

Sammy my dog, is a black and tan hound who never leaves my side. I tell him "you protect mommy from snakes, and mommy will protect you from lightening" He know what word "greenhouse" and he leads the way, looking back to make sure I am behind him when I say "I am going to the greenhouse to feed the fish" In turn I cuddle him when we get lightening. Great relationship. We adopted him from the rescue society when he was 6 months old. He thinks I am his mommy! He is now 7 this month.

Ginger is hubby's dog. We found her on the side of the road, 10 pounds underweight, dehydrated, loaded with fleas and ticks and then later found out she was heart worm positive. That was 5 years ago and I thought at the time, every day she is alive is a blessing and she will not worry where her next food or drink of water will come from until she dies. 

She never strays from hubby's side and he did not want to keep her because of all her problems. She whines at the door when he goes outside or down to the greenhouse if he does not take her. I have to let her out or remind hubby to take her when he goes outside. She is now 7 and vet thought she was around 2 when we found her. The vet thought she was being bred back to back, the puppies taken away and taught to fight. If we ever win the lottery, Ginger will have breast reduction surgery because her breasts hand way down (she looks like she just had puppies) from being bred so much. Of course we had her fixed immediately.


----------



## Rocky

Sammyk, you said something about "protecting" your dog from lightening from which I glean that your pup is afraid of lightning and storms. We have two dogs (see p. 17 of this thread) and Gina, the older and larger dog is deathly afraid of storms, lightning, fireworks and even rain! She is inconsolable during any of these events and I was wondering if there is something that you are doing to help your Sammy at these times. Gina gets so distraught that her teeth actually chatter, just like in the cartoons. Louie, the little guy, has no fear at all. He just looks at her with his head cocked as if to say, "What is _with_ you?!" If you have any methods that help, I would like to hear them. Thanks.


----------



## Sammyk

I sit on the floor with his head in my lap (he is 86 pounds) and just keep petting him and talking soothingly to him and he calms down. Since I work from home, I am always around. He will "sense" the storm before I even know it is going to hit. It amazes me how animals know something is brewing with the weather.

He then tries to get under my computer desk so he knows it is coming. He is my "weather alert" So I push my chair out and sit on the floor.

Ginger is like your other dog and pays no attention to gun shots, fireworks or storms.


----------



## Julie

Sammy those dogs are adorable! 

Sammy & JohnT, if you have a dog that knows when a storm is brewing before it hits, it is usually because of the static electricty in the air. Most dogs that are afraid of elecrical storms is not because of the loud noise it is the static electricty that runs across their bodies. When you are petting him, Sammy, you are taking that static away from him. Put a blanket or a towel on them when a storm comes and continue to talk to confort them so they know they are not alone. I bet once you do this several times, they won't be afraid of any loud noise.


----------



## Julie

Dangerdave, olusteebus and btom2004, just seen your little darlings, they are awesome, thanks for posting up!


----------



## Runningwolf

astebbi1 said:


> Okok so a couple weeks ago i put a glass down to take a picture of my buddy doing something wierd.. I looked down and my dog was doing this so i snapped a quick pic before telling her to get outta my glass.. I recognized it was very similar to your profile pic wolf, thought id share!!
> 
> View attachment 4026


 
Great picture, I don't know how I missed this. I love this entire thread and the recent pictures are great also. Keep posting everyone!


----------



## g8keeper

these are my girlfriend's and my pets....sheba, baby,beanie (a.k.a. the *****), and buddy.... baby was a stray i had to chase out of the backroom where i work years ago, and decided to bring her home if she was still hanging around outside the backdoor when i got out of work...sheba, my girlfriend got sheba from her ex sister in law when a random person just up and threw her....she didn't want her, so my gf took her...beanie was dumped out by her previous owners as a kitten and was found trying to stay warm on my gf's ex mother on law's engine block...now buddy is about 6 months old now, but his story is the most heart wrenching...he was actually found, literally, and i mean literally, in the garbage....at an estimated 5 weeks old, he and his sister, were found when someone we know stopped to grab a storage rack that had been discarded at the curb....as they stopped to look, they noticed a box laying next to it....the box started moving....not knowing what was in the box, they grabbed a stick and cautiously lifted tbe lid if the box...needless to say they were stunned to find 2 tiny puppies just throw out like they were trash...oh, did i mention this was about 2 weeks before xmas????....it was during a cold snap we were having here, so needless to say if it weren't for stopping and checking out something in the trash, buddy might have suffered a terrible, chilling death....we love all our animals...(even the *****).....not pictured is my gf's oldest son's parakeet, raspberry....(now if i only knew how to turn these darn pictures the right way)...lol....


----------



## Loblolly

My 13 year partner in crime support'n his team (he passed away about two weeks ago) and my rescued crawdad.


----------



## Sammyk

Thank you Julie for the information. I did not know that. While we have always had dogs, he is the first to be deathly afraid of loud noises.


----------



## Rodnboro

Daisy loves to swim.


----------



## Runningwolf

Sammy along with what Julie said they actually make dog shirts just for this reason. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0028QK6EY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I know a guy thet got one for his dog and I laughed at first but he said it really worked well.


----------



## Wade E

Loblolly, I have some melted butter with your pets name on it!!! LOL


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Loblolly, I have some melted butter with your pets name on it!!! LOL


 
Loblolly????? Wade!!!


----------



## RCGoodin

Our Sophie Girl - a labradoodle that's a real smarty pants..............................she knows how to stretch out in the bed..


----------



## Teaser

This is Lola our staffie x jack Russell we rescued such a comic! The other is Bonnie a shi-Tzu we had for 13yr and miss terrbly we said we were nic going to have another dog but would not be without Lola now she is so loving.


----------



## cindy

my 3 babies...
this is Pepper





Kodiac Bear




Lady Kayla




and our last litter of pups








my Ladies




cant forget my little ponies




and some other Sea critters




Harlequin Shrimp munching on his starfish leg.


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW Cindy those pictures of your critters are awesome. I love the marine tank!


----------



## cindy

Thanks, I recently broke down and sold the 180 gallon the one with the Tangs
but I kept my seahorse Red Sea Max 66 Gallon last year I had 4 large tanks up and running I forgot to add my newest additions.




we love fresh eggs, they lay some huge ones
normal jumbo egg is in the center the huge egg on the left was a tripple yolker.


----------



## cindy

I could tell which lady laid that egg cause she was the one limping


----------



## Julie

Today and actually yesterday, my husband, Mike started to lay the slate floor in the entranceway and the laminate floor thru the living room and dining room. In the act of moving furniture we found this ball that was in a stuffed racoon, the ball makes the sound of a raccoon. Well Bailey (she is a Beagle/Bosten Terrior, pics are on here somewhere) and Jesse (she is my boxer and again, her are pics and stories about her on here) had chewed up the raccoon but Jesse really loved that ball that had the racoon sound in it. If was under the china cabinet. When we moved the China Caginet she grabbed it, took it outside played hackey sack with it for about 2 hours and when she was either resting or walking around she had that dam thing in her mouth ALL DAY!!!! For those who know Jesse, I know you don't find this surprising but for those who don't know her, she will be two this September and she has developed quite the character for herself already. LOL, I tried to get it from her but even though I have worked very diligently on getting her to come to me when I say "come" she refused when she had that dam ball in her mouth. At supper time she still had that ball in her mouth, here is her pic. I did try to get a pic of her playing hacky sac with it, she if very good at it, normally she plays with a rock. It is her favorite pasttime.


----------



## arcticsid

Momma cat and her daughter skittles


----------



## Wade E

Oh man, those Rotts are adorable! Want to send me one??? LOL


----------



## arcticsid

Thanks to my extraordinary skills in training my cats, not only do I not have to hunt any more but I dont even have to leave my easy chair, still working on the Moose hunting training, but it took me a while to get this far.
LOL.
(dont worry Julie, the rabiit is still alive, its just playing dead, waiting for a chance to escape) LOL

thats not even sarcasmn, seconds after this photo was taken that rabbit(snoshoe hare) jumped up and flew through the woods so fast I was afraid it was going to start the woods on fire, be assured, THAT ONE, got away, it really diid


----------



## Tom

O m g !

He's baaaaaack!


----------



## Loblolly

Wade E said:


> Loblolly, I have some melted butter with your pets name on it!!! LOL



I don't think so Wade- I'm the one fattening him up so he's all mine!


----------



## Oracus

Our new pup Barley! He wandered up to our house about 2 months ago, he was ragged, starved, dirty, and infested with ticks. We cleaned him up and feed him and he decided to stay.


----------



## cindy

that is awesome!! lucky boy he has you!!


----------



## Deezil

Oracus said:


> Our new pup Barley! He wandered up to our house about 2 months ago, he was ragged, starved, dirty, and infested with ticks. We cleaned him up and feed him and he decided to stay.



That'll probably be one of the best damn dogs you've ever had... Karma works wonders, Barley wont forget how it all happened


----------



## tatud4life

This is Zip. My 3 year old blue healer. She is FULL of energy. I just wish I had a bigger lot for her.


----------



## Wade E

Pretty pups all!


----------



## Julie

Oracus said:


> Our new pup Barley! He wandered up to our house about 2 months ago, he was ragged, starved, dirty, and infested with ticks. We cleaned him up and feed him and he decided to stay.


 
What a sweetie. He looks a lot like our Bailey, she is a boston terrier/beagle mix.


----------



## g8keeper

cindy said:


> that is awesome!! lucky boy he has you!!


 
believe it or not, if he does turn out to be a very good dog, at some point, you may begin to wonder who truly was luckier, him to have found you, or you to have him come along...i think about it all the time with the one cat i have that wandered into the backroom of the store i work at years ago....with the companionship and affection she has shown throughout the years, it really does make me think that way...i love my animals...it is amazing how attached we become to our pets....mine really are family members...makes me wonder how some people can be so cruel to animals sometimes....


----------



## weonlycut

It seems that small bulbs are fixed in their eyes. Hey don't see me like that


----------



## RCGoodin

My Sophie Girl..............................................she was three yesterday.


----------



## Julie

What a sweetheart!


----------



## Runningwolf

very cute!


----------



## ibglowin

Good color fur for AZ Summer!!!



RCGoodin said:


> My Sophie Girl..............................................she was three yesterday.


----------



## RCGoodin

We're talking 112 degrees for the next 3 days for our AZ summer. I hope the air conditioner has got it in her.......................


----------



## TomK-B

Here is Bella, my Giant Schnauzer puppy, at five and a half months.


----------



## Julie

Oh another cutie!


----------



## Runningwolf

Nice dog and a great pose!


----------



## RCGoodin

She looks very smart next to all those books, and alert. Very nice.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

My dog Brutus as a pup. He is 1/2 rot, 1/4 black lab and 1/4 golden retriever. 






He loves the cold and to play in the snow


----------



## Julie

Nice looking dog, does he have some brown running thru him? He looks all black but possibly a gold sheen running thru him, I would think that is the golden retriever in him. He has to be pretty smart with that heritage.


----------



## Runningwolf

Beautiful dog. I bet he has a real nice personality.


----------



## RCGoodin

Beautiful dog..............He looks very alert and smart.


----------



## deboard

After our cat Sam died this february of cancer, we wanted to get another kitten. Our surviving cat is so friendly and even tempered, we wanted to get something like him. Our vet told us that he was half maine coon, a breed known for being large and also for being good tempered. So we found a breeder and luckily they had just had some kittens. We ended up with a girl, and my daughter named her daisy. 






My wife took this one with a bottle of my Black Currant Norton 2011 that I recently bottled. I think I have a spokesmodel. 






Finally, a picture of our old boy, named Nonoy:


----------



## Julie

Nice looking cats and yes, lol, I would say you have a spoke's person. What are the chances of you getting another pic like that!


----------



## deboard

Not likely, she usually doesn't stay still for that long. My wife must have been bored that afternoon, because along with that picture I found at least 30 more with the same bottle, but the cat is in varying stages of leaving/rolling/backwards/looking the wrong direction/etc.


----------



## Julie

Most of you know Jesse and if you are my facebook friend you know Jesse's antics. Tomorrow is her birthday, she will be 2 years old. A birthday that I have been very excited to finally come our way with the thought that "2 years old, she is finally growing up!" Well not hardly. For those of you who don't know Jesse, she likes to counter surf and while you may think you have things out of her reach she never ceases to amaze me on how far she can reach. So far she has eaten my salt water taffy my son brought me from Virgina Beach, she has greeted me when I came home from work on the middle of my dining room table, little stub wagging away while I am screaming GET OFF MY TABLE YOU DUMB b!tch! but she never takes offense, she has taken a quart jar of cold pack venison off the island and sat if by her food dish, guess that was a hint! And while I thought this week she was done with counter surfing this week she has eaten half a box of wide mouth canning lids and 1/2 of a hungarian hot pepper, who would have ever thought a dog would like a hot pepper??????

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, baby, no matter what you do I love you, you have brought so much joy into our lives but I'm still gonna yell at ya when you do something wrong.


----------



## Runningwolf

Nice Julie and thanks for sharing. You made me smile.


----------



## tatud4life

Sounds like Zip before we had to turn her into an outside dog. She is just too hyper to be cooped up inside.


----------



## Julie

Actually she is not hyper, she is just very curious.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

Julie said:


> Nice looking dog, does he have some brown running thru him? He looks all black but possibly a gold sheen running thru him, I would think that is the golden retriever in him. He has to be pretty smart with that heritage.



Yep. He does have a golden undercoat. He's very smart. We have named his toys and he will pick them up by name. Our winery is on the same property (3 1/2 acres) and we can keep him on it 99% time (he does try to go visit with people/dogs next door. The only problem with him, is he doesn't like certain people and his hair raises. We have to keep him inside or in the fenced in area because people get scared. He's always on alert, so it's good for protection/watching. He doesn't show signs of aggression, but I don't want to find out the hard way. He's super sweet and thinks because of my sisters small dog, he can be a lap dog too. lol. Over 80 lbs and lap dogs don't mix. He was the runt of his litter. For a bit there, he did pick up digging from the neighbors dog. Sometimes smart isn't always good. Oh and my sisters dog (we dog watch at times) also taught him to pee on plants! I tried to explain to him that watering and what he is doing are not the same.....lol

Julie>I thought about getting a boxer, but Brutus was free. The product of an escaped breeding rot and a farm dog lab/retriever mix. I think lab/retriever mixes are probably one of the best combo's with boxer/rot/german shepard/pit to help them be more trainable and yet a little less aggressive.


----------



## Julie

Midwest Vintner said:


> Yep. He does have a golden undercoat. He's very smart. We have named his toys and he will pick them up by name. Our winery is on the same property (3 1/2 acres) and we can keep him on it 99% time (he does try to go visit with people/dogs next door. The only problem with him, is he doesn't like certain people and his hair raises. We have to keep him inside or in the fenced in area because people get scared. He's always on alert, so it's good for protection/watching. He doesn't show signs of aggression, but I don't want to find out the hard way. He's super sweet and thinks because of my sisters small dog, he can be a lap dog too. lol. Over 80 lbs and lap dogs don't mix. He was the runt of his litter. For a bit there, he did pick up digging from the neighbors dog. Sometimes smart isn't always good. Oh and my sisters dog (we dog watch at times) also taught him to pee on plants! I tried to explain to him that watering and what he is doing are not the same.....lol
> 
> Julie>I thought about getting a boxer, but Brutus was free. The product of an escaped breeding rot and a farm dog lab/retriever mix. I think lab/retriever mixes are probably one of the best combo's with boxer/rot/german shepard/pit to help them be more trainable and yet a little less aggressive.


 
I always try to encourage people who have children or will have a lot of people around to get a boxer but I'm glad you took Brutus, all to often those freebies don't get a life to live. And I hate to tell you this but I can see him being a lapdog . It is a shame that there are some states who have outlawed pitbulls, so if any dog has any of that blood in them, they are not allowed in the state. AND a little bit of boer in a dog is nothing but good


----------



## andy123

My friend Mr Frodo a loyal companion.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Since everybody is showing pets, here are mine. The kitty Bailey Rose, the black sheltie, Shelby Lynn and the little sheltie, Murphey O'Malley. They are my Babies, other than my Grand babies. Oh and my daughters.


----------



## Julie

Andy, what a sweatheart, what bread is he?

Shelly, beautiful shelties. One of the secretaries in my office haS a sheltie, actually last year she had to put her 14 year old down and was sworn off of dogs, I talked her into getting another one. LOL, every morning she comes into my office and asks what Has Jesse doNE and then proceeds to tell me about her Katie. Shelties are a very intelligent dogs and seem to know what they need to do to satisfy the needs of their owners.

Thanks for posting, I really enjoy seeing the members pets.


----------



## Runningwolf

Great looking pets. I also enjoy seeing them and hearing the stories members share about them.


----------



## dessertmaker

Emorie, so ugly she's cute. Half blue Heeler, half schnauzer.

We're working on teaching her not to eat everything in the house. (Not chew, eat.) She will literally eat anything. 

Comes in handy when my house gets invaded by an evil spider or cockroach while I'm at work because the wife can sic' the dog on it and down the gullet it goes.

Not so handy when she barfs a partially digested sock monkey into my hand while I'm trying to give her a treat. (Guess she had to make room....) Or when the cable guy shows up at the house. (I tried explaining to her that he was much too large to digest but she wasn't buying it.)


----------



## tatud4life

dessertmaker said:


> Emorie, so ugly she's cute. Half blue Heeler, half schnauzer.
> 
> We're working on teaching her not to eat everything in the house. (Not chew, eat.) She will literally eat anything.
> 
> Comes in handy when my house gets invaded by an evil spider or cockroach while I'm at work because the wife can sic' the dog on it and down the gullet it goes.
> 
> Not so handy when she barfs a partially digested sock monkey into my hand while I'm trying to give her a treat. (Guess she had to make room....) Or when the cable guy shows up at the house. (I tried explaining to her that he was much too large to digest but she wasn't buying it.)



That's hilarious!!!! I have a full blooded blue heeler. I hope you don't have any cats around.


----------



## Julie

dessertmaker, she is awesome!!!!!


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Our 2.5# Yorkie died a year ago and I was putting off the addition to our family as long as I could. I just bought my wife a little pup for our 12 anniversary. She is a 13 week old Mini Schnauzer and her name is Bella.

Sorry, the pics were taken with my cell and I didn't have it focused very well.


----------



## flyfishun

Ok so here goes. I have a small vineyard in Gig Harbor WA. I make a little wine all the pets have there own label. The pointer is Madison and her wine is blackberry. Pepper is the little one hers is a second. Lexi is my cab/merlot and Paulie passed away but his Pinot Noir has won a couple awards. Sorry no pics of the cats on my phone.


----------



## Julie

Sweet looking dogs!!!! Actually, I like the first one.


----------



## ninjamonkey

My new rescue


----------



## Julie

SpoiledRotten it is difficult when a pet dies, glad to here you bought another one, Bella looks like a real sweetie and I love the name.


----------



## Julie

ninjamonkey,

male/female? very pretty and love the fact that he/she was a rescue. I have a friend who just rescued a lab/pitt bull and this baby just adores him. i think rescue babies are so appreciative.


----------



## Runningwolf

Great looking pets everyone.


----------



## ninjamonkey

Julie said:


> ninjamonkey,
> 
> male/female? very pretty and love the fact that he/she was a rescue. I have a friend who just rescued a lab/pitt bull and this baby just adores him. i think rescue babies are so appreciative.



Shes female 1 1/2 yrs. She went from being outside 20 hrs a day to inside 20 hrs a day so she is very loving and appreciative


----------



## TomK-B

Like Randy, I have a Schnauzer named Bella. Only, she's a Giant Schnauzer rather than a Mini. She's 10 months old now.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom, Bella is a great looking dog and a lucky enough to have it's own chair!


----------



## Wade E

Great looking animals Y'all! I have 5 cats and just really dont want another dog right now after losing mine about 6 months back.


----------



## Fabiola

*Lolita...*

This is the newest addition to our family, a blue headed amazon parrot...


----------



## Runningwolf

Beautiful parrot!


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Julie said:


> SpoiledRotten it is difficult when a pet dies, glad to here you bought another one, Bella looks like a real sweetie and I love the name.


 
Thanks, Julie. She is a super smart pup, and growing like a weed. She's really become an important part of the family.


----------



## Trackinghound

<<<<<<<---------------------------Moonshine the tracking hound....Search and Rescue


----------



## Deezil

Thought i'd post up some more recent shots of my Lawyer, his dad was a brindle Bullmastiff and his mom was a Tan, Red Nose, staffie

In the first two shots, you can see the TV stand... In the last shot, the dummy is sitting at my feet - those'd be my knees - and he's watching tv with me..

If the football games on, he watches the ball & will prance his feet - almost run in place - and lunge at people in particular angles... In a playing sense, not so much an "im gonna eat you" kinda way.. Soccer is hilarious too, his head goes back and forth watching the ball...

If im playing my PS3, specifically Black Ops 2, he'll try to look around the corners before i go around them.. He's hilarious...


----------



## Julie

Lol, nice pics Deezil, my step son has a bullmastiff. They are a nice dog.


----------



## froeschli

This is Goofy
we didn't name him, but when we saw him running, we decided the name fit (he had to put on 30lbs to finally fit into his feet). 8 years and counting...












sorry about the image size btw, but at least i didn't post all 4 

cheers,

Karin


----------



## Deezil

He looks like a goof...

This dummy sitting at my feet (pictured above) was obviously watching the TV (that i use for a computer monitor as well) because i scrolled down to see the picture of you're dog mid-run, and his darned tail started wagging! Peas in a pod, i think!


----------



## froeschli

LoL, he is an instigator, that's for sure. Other dogs just go nuts around/about him, even though he has yet to make more than a handful of friends (one a year has been his average...). 
At least he doesn't try to attack everything on legs (or wheels) anymore. And once he knows someone, he does everything imaginable to get them to play. (ever woken up on a tennis ball? had a door jam because kong was stuck behind it? etc.)


----------



## jrupjr

Here is my bulldog. Just over 1 year old. 





This is how he sleeps. I think he wants to be in a dog porno. lol




Halloween


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool dog


----------



## Julie

Love the bulldog


----------



## Pumpkinman

As promised, here is our Boxer; The one pic is dark, but these dogs are so energetic, I had to snap the shot when I could, the other.....well....the crazy dog was gonna try to lick the phone...LOL


----------



## Julie

Oh what a sweetheart!!!!!! She looks a lot like my Jesse.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Thanks! She is part of the family (and she likes wine...lol)


----------



## Rocky

Nice dog, Tom. John, those bulldogs do look like Winston Churchill!


----------



## dcteague

Here's mine


----------



## ibglowin

Cool dogs everybody!


----------



## grapeman

One of these days I will get a picture of Zeus and his new cohort - Bernie. Zeus is a registered Doberman so he looks like they all do. Bernie is his little "buddie" - a black kitten one of the boys brought in at the end of the year. Bernie thinks the elevated (12 inches or so) dog dishes are his. It's pretty funny to watch him stand up and drink out of a dish bigger than he is and then he picks dog food out and eats that. Sometimes when Zeus is eating, Bernie hides under the dishes and springs out at him, claws extended. It is funny to see the 4 pound kitten scaring the 100 pound Doby.


----------



## Pumpkinman

dcteague, very attentive looking dog!


----------



## dangerdave

Two years ago this month, I brought home a fluffy little lab pup to surprise my wife. Here's Jet taking his first nap at our house with his new best friend, Johnna's ten year old Jack Russell Terrier named Cinnimon ("Cinni" for short)...






And here they are today, just as inseparable. They are lounging in the same chair in both pictures!





And here's a pic of Jet by himself, so you can see how big he is: 110+ pounds. Cinni weights 10lbs.


----------



## Julie

Dave those dogs are adorable! and 110 lbs!!!! egads, lol, I complain about Jesse being 52 lbs.

We have Bailey, a bosten terrier/beagle mix and then my kids bought me Jesse for my birthday, she's the boxer. Jesse just watches Bailely all the time, I know she looks at her as her Mama. When my husband takes Bailey with him, Jesse just runs from one window to another to see where they are at.


----------



## eblasmn9

Great looking dogs , Dave. 110 pounds is a good sized dog. We have three Yorkies that maybe total 25 pounds. lol.


----------



## tatud4life

We have a 45 lb Pug! And a 5 lb Min Pin and a 40 lb Blue Heeler. The Pug looks like a barrel with short, stubby legs. I'll post some pics when I can get to them.


----------



## dcteague

Pumpkinman said:


> dcteague, very attentive looking dog!



I wish he was always attentive to commands! He's a Vizsla - Hungarian Pointer - here's another shot of him stalking something in the yard.


----------



## ibglowin

Dang you need to feed that dog! You can count every rib. LOL


----------



## dangerdave

That's a handsome fella! Mines just a big goof-ball!


----------



## dcteague

ibglowin said:


> Dang you need to feed that dog! You can count every rib. LOL



Some Vizsla owners would actually say he's fat - these are very active/slim dogs by nature, but also very powerful. We feed him more than recommended but his energy levels are incredible. Its like the most active dog you can imagine - then add a gallon of coffee or adrenaline pills and you have a Vizsla.


----------



## ibglowin

They are beautiful dogs. I used to help train Lab's and Chesapeake's when I was younger.


----------



## ttimmer

Roxy, our new English Bulldog - 8 weeks old.
Bella - our Pug (full grown, but half the size of a typical pug) is almost 2 1/2


----------



## Julie

Oh Tammy, what sweethearts!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deezil

Thats a gorgeous English bulldog


----------



## grapeman

Here is a couple pictures seperately of Bernie the cat and Zeus the dog. They just won't let me get decent pictures of them with the phone camera. I would need a much faster camera to get a still of the cat. Here is one of him doing shoulder rolls so he is really blurry. Zeus loves to lay on his back and play dead- notice the fangs showing.


----------



## Runningwolf

Great looking animals!


----------



## Deezil

Zeus looks like a Master of the "Happy Nap"


----------



## Runningwolf

Zeus looks like a male $lut to me.


----------



## Julie

OMG Rich, roflmao, Zeus is hilarious and I'm thinking Dan is right


----------



## DaveL

*Life on the farm*

This is My baby "Ally"gator. We also have her MOM Bailey, 6 horses, 3 cats and sometimes chickens.


----------



## Deezil

Runningwolf said:


> Zeus looks like a male $lut to me.



 Aren't we all?


----------



## grapeman

Zeus does love to let it all hang out..........................


----------



## Runningwolf

grapeman said:


> Zeus does love to let it all hang out..........................


 isn't there an old saying how pets replicate their masters in looks and behavior.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> isn't there an old saying how pets replicate their masters in looks and behavior.



Stop it!!!!!!!! The last thing I want is a visual of Rich laying naked all spread out on the sofa!


----------



## grapeman

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
JULIE GET THAT IMAGE OUT OF YOUR MIND QUICK! It will drive you mad!
Dan, Zeus belongs to the boys, they might lay naked on the couch now and then (in private - and not sure which one), but not me. I would be afraid to scare anybody who caught me to death!


----------



## k31shooter

Here is My Vizsla, Maggie!


----------



## Runningwolf

Thats a great looking dog. Ok, just to make Wades night I'll post mine again when it was a puppy.


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok Here goes. This is Sammie as a puppy and then now!


----------



## Deezil

Hahahahah 

Dan i dunno how many times ive seen those pics (A LOT) but this is the first time - look in the second pic, to the left - that i noticed Doggy Butt stickin out the back of the sandwich - hu-larious


----------



## dcteague

k31shooter said:


> Here is My Vizsla, Maggie!



Good to see another V owner on the forum - a wonderful companion!


----------



## Wade E

Dan, that pic just cracks me up every time! Rich...... cmon man this us supposed to be a G rated forum!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott

DaveL said:


> This is My baby "Ally"gator. We also have her MOM Bailey, 6 horses, 3 cats and sometimes chickens.


 







Is that all greyhound or have some Wolfhound too? Nice looking pup!


----------



## snowgirl812001

Here is my Pitt, Duke. He was a rescue I found in NE. So beaten up and had a collar on him that had to be carefully cut off because it was about to choke him. He used to be terrified of people and now he loves everyone. He is also very kind and gentle to my 1 yr old daughter. The best dog I've had so far!


----------



## scottyg354

Casey the coonhound. My loud mouthed homebrewing and winemaking helper.


----------



## Runningwolf

Great dogs. Robin what breed is your dog or is it a mix?


----------



## Julie

It's a pitt bull or maybe a mix but definitely has some pitt bull in her, Dan

Thank you Robin for rescuing that sweetheart. It just angers me on what a bad rep these poor babies have and the brutal life they are forced to live.


----------



## snowgirl812001

Julie said:


> It's a pitt bull or maybe a mix but definitely has some pitt bull in her, Dan
> 
> Thank you Robin for rescuing that sweetheart. It just angers me on what a bad rep these poor babies have and the brutal life they are forced to live.



You are right, I am not sure if he is a mix or not. He does still have his tail & his ears weren't cropped. They do have a horrible rep, hopefully someday people will see that it is the owner, not the dog


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Julie that what I thought.


----------



## Runningwolf

I agree with the two of you but you both made me chuckle. It sounds like the gun control controversy.


----------



## snowgirl812001

Runningwolf said:


> I agree with the two of you but you both made me chuckle. It sounds like the gun control controversy.



Hahaha, it does!


----------



## Julie

snowgirl812001 said:


> You are right, I am not sure if he is a mix or not. He does still have his tail & his ears weren't cropped. They do have a horrible rep, hopefully someday people will see that it is the owner, not the dog


 

I don't have a pitt but I am not one who passes judgement without checking out something. When all the hoopla was going on about pitt bulls, I started to look into the breed and was totally shocked at what a gentle and intelligent dog they are and the reason they were put into the pitts to fight is because 1. they are an easy dog to train and 2. because of their strength. 

People like Michael Vick need to be put into a pitt and told to fight for thier lives and lets see how they like it.


----------



## snowgirl812001

Julie said:


> I don't have a pitt but I am not one who passes judgement without checking out something. When all the hoopla was going on about pitt bulls, I started to look into the breed and was totally shocked at what a gentle and intelligent dog they are and the reason they were put into the pitts to fight is because 1. they are an easy dog to train and 2. because of their strength.
> 
> People like Michael Vick need to be put into a pitt and told to fight for thier lives and lets see how they like it.



I agree 100%!!


----------



## dcteague

Those of us who know dogs know it is not the dog that's the problem, its the owner. Same could be said about a lot of things (cars, guns, etc.), but I won't get on my soapbox. At the end of the day, those pushing to make dogs of any type the problem have likely never owned a dog nor trained one and therefore don't realize that any dog can be trained to be a fighter, or an ideal companion (hopefully the latter).


----------



## Deezil

snowgirl812001 said:


> Here is my Pitt, Duke. He was a rescue I found in NE. So beaten up and had a collar on him that had to be carefully cut off because it was about to choke him. He used to be terrified of people and now he loves everyone. He is also very kind and gentle to my 1 yr old daughter. The best dog I've had so far!



Duke looks a lot like my Lawyer, who's been posted on here before - a Pit / Bullmastiff mix

He's a clown; he doesnt wag his tail normally - it goes up/down, in circles both ways, left/right, diagonal, and will change directions without any rhyme or reason... He's all torque, and on these concrete floors its hilarious - he slides all over, slides under the area rugs, runs into me... He actuall runs back and forth from area rug to area rug and gets them to scrunch up like in the old school cartoons... I'll have to take a pic next time

Loving-est-damn-dog i've ever had, obsessively so... I've heard of big dogs thinking their lap dogs, but i know if i let him, he'd climb into this recliner with me; 250lbs me, 95lbs him, and he wants on my lap.. 

But i never get enough of him, i'll see if y'all do


----------



## snowgirl812001

Deezil he's a cutie!!! Sounds like how Duke acts too lol


----------



## Wiccan_Lager

I present to you, le kittehs: 

The one with the bell is Little Dude
The ball of fluff is Fluffernutter
The black one is Blackie Chan


----------



## Rampage4all

This Kiki short hair Persian


----------



## Rocky

I wanted to post pictures of my two "kids" as part of a "before and after" study. They go to the groomer tomorrow and I will post pictures when they return. They have their winter coats on right now. Louie is the Apricot Miniature Poodle and Gina is the White Standard Poodle.


----------



## Deezil

I didnt know that orange-ish color in some Poodles made them "Apricot" (assuming thats what it is).. Grew up with my grandpa having some miniatures...

While your dogs are cute in their own way, Rocky.... That table next to the chair, has me droolin!


----------



## mtbryda203

Dr Doolittle


----------



## Ricky

Say Hello to my little friend...His name is ozzy,He`s a great helper, i`ve been bless by his company for over 25 years ..His main job is picking out the oak....lol...it`s more like ,i use what he doesn`t shred to tiny pieces


----------



## BobR

Here is Mario after a hard day in the vineyard.


----------



## Wiccan_Lager

Rampage4all said:


> View attachment 7103
> 
> 
> This Kiki short hair Persian



Holy mother that is one adorable kitteh! I always wanted a persian.


----------



## Rampage4all

Wiccan_Lager said:


> Holy mother that is one adorable kitteh! I always wanted a persian.



I never liked cats much till we got Kiki she unlike any other I've ever been around. I'm looking for her a stud right now.


----------



## Paradoxnightmare

This is Stormageddon Dark Lord of All. I am actually naming my wine after him. Stormborn Cellars


----------



## Rocky

Well, they are back from the groomer...they don't like going to the groomer and they hate those kerchiefs so I took them off right after the picture.


----------



## m056432

Hi All... Meet Jake, the inspiration for my new found hobby


----------



## DaveL

My wolfhounds are my babies. They think they're lapdogs. The tallest of the three is out of the one to the right. He was actually given to a friend and we watch him when they go home to Ireland. He was 140lbs and 9 ft from nose to tail at 9 months old. 
Do you like my camel?


----------



## Deezil

Is the camels name, Joe?


----------



## DaveL

Actually you may have seen him we keep him at the drive thru safari in the Shannandoa Valley! Maybe you've seen my seashell collection as well.
I keep it on display on beaches all over the world


----------



## TheWineThief

This is Roxy, our child.


----------



## DaveL

TheWineThief said:


> This is Roxy, our child.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7484



Good thing he has those black ears or you might lose him in all that snow1


----------



## Rocky

*Our Pets as Teachers*

I know that a lot of us are dog lovers. Here is something that a friend sent to me. When you think about it, it is so true.

*Life Lessons We Can Learn From Our Dogs*

· *When loved ones come home, always run to greet them.*
· *Never pass up the opportunity to go for a joyride.*
· *Allow the experience of fresh air and the wind in your face to be pure Ecstasy.*
· *Take naps.*
· *Stretch before rising.*
· *Run, romp, and play daily.*
· *Thrive on attention and let people touch you.*
· *Avoid biting when a simple growl will do.*
· *On warm days, stop to lie on your back on the grass.*
· *On hot days, drink lots of water and lie under a shady tree.*
· *When you're happy, dance around and wag your entire body.*
· *Delight in the simple joy of a long walk.*
· *Be loyal.*
· *Never pretend to be something you're not.*
· *If what you want lies buried, dig until you find it.*
· *When someone is having a bad day, be silent, sit close by, and nuzzle them gently.*


----------



## ffemt128

Meet Izzy, 9 weeks old and she weighs 1 lb 14 oz


----------



## Rocky

Doug, what breed is Izzy? She looks like a doll baby. Obviously likes to stay warm like my little guy, Louie.


----------



## ffemt128

Rocky said:


> Doug, what breed is Izzy? She looks like a doll baby. Obviously likes to stay warm like my little guy, Louie.


 

Izzy is a Maltese. She will only get to about 5-6 lbs total. Hopefully she stays small. She found the heater yesterday, curled up in a ball and fell sound asleep.


----------



## dessertmaker

This is Jodie she is half shepherd half lab. She loves to play with my girls but is pretty protective of them and doesn't much care for anybody else except for my younger brothers. Which is how I would prefer it since I work shift work and they are home alone at night a lot.


----------



## Julie

A Shepard lab is a good mix. She is the best protection you can have for your children and she is a cutie to boot!


----------



## dessertmaker

I was going to make that my profile pic but I couldnt figure out how on my phone.


----------



## Julie

dessertmaker said:


> I was going to make that my profile pic but I couldnt figure out how on my phone.



Are you on the phone app? I don't see where it can be changed but if you sign on without using the app go to My Account and scroll down to Edit Avatar.


----------



## DaveL

Took the girls to the beach then the River for the weekend. They absolutely LOVE the jeep. Sleeping well now though


----------



## DaveL

Ne.eded to add this one


----------



## dessertmaker

Julie said:


> Are you on the phone app? I don't see where it can be changed but if you sign on without using the app go to My Account and scroll down to Edit Avatar.



Thanks, I finally sucked it up and did it this way. This should totally be integrated in the app.


----------



## Julie

DaveL said:


> Ne.eded to add this one



Nice pups, what type are they? And nice Jeep!



dessertmaker said:


> Thanks, I finally sucked it up and did it this way. This should totally be integrated in the app.



yes it should be.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like Irish Wolfhounds.


----------



## RCGoodin

Here's my Sophie Girl. She's a Labradoodle. Very smart.


----------



## dessertmaker

This is not my dog. But I know it's how she feels about her nemesis, that likes to wake her and us up at 1:30AM every morning (for the last month.)

I don't know what it is, possum coon or cat, but if it every stays around long enough for me to get the door all the way open, *I* will be making it rain.


----------



## DaveL

Julie said:


> Nice pups, what type are they? And nice Jeep!
> 
> 
> 
> yes it should be.



yes they are Irish wolfhounds. And they are perhaps the only ones who like the jeep more than I do. They are SOOOOOO spoiled.


----------



## Julie

LOL, nothing wrong with spoiling them! My husband has a 95 yj and our dogs just love riding.

RCGoodin, nice girl! My niece has a Labradoodle and they are very smart.


----------



## 2PUPs

First one is Breeze/Bree our goofy girl , second pic is of Bree and Misty gettn ready to go to the river to do some kayaking .


----------



## wood1954

*new dog*

this is Charlie, a rescued pit bull lab mix? He was in a program in Illinois that placed him in prison where a prisoner was supposed to train him and he was supposed to socialize the prisoner or something like that. Then he was rescued from that and spent a long time in a cage in a barn in Green Bay. He's only 2 years old so he's spent most of his life behind bars. So long story i end up with him, i was a little heistant about a pit mix, but my other dog is probably a mastiff/boxer mix and is very nurturing. The two of them get along so good, i've taken him to dog parks and other than a run in with a pack of bloodhounds he has been very good. He has learned to walk away from aggressive dogs, he didn't when i got him. He's 55 lbs of energy and is very affectionate. I'm very happy with him.


----------



## Julie

Wood1954,

What a good looking dog and thank you for rescuing him! It is such a shame that these poor babies have such a bad stigma attached to them. Pitbulls on not a bad dog.


----------



## jswordy

Mister Bull


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Mister Bull



He looks delicious!


----------



## Julie

He looks ticked off that you took his pic!!!


----------



## geek

Coco, my silky terrier, 2 years old....he's vicious...!!!


----------



## Julie

Geek he is adorable, .....oh sorry, Geek he looks so ferocious


----------



## geek

he IS a cutie but trouble maker sometimes....grrrr

He's bitten many here and there,,,he likes to "snap" easily but he knows I AM his boss so he does not mess with me..


----------



## geek

BTW - Looking forward to hear from Dan on this topic, his dog looks like mine so I want to know how his behaves...


----------



## jswordy

Julie said:


> He looks ticked off that you took his pic!!!



No, he's just peeved that I combed his hair first! 

Really, that's just a steady "What ya doin'?" look.

How about ol' Teardrop? She's a sweetie...


----------



## Runningwolf

Geek, Sammie is a teddy bear and love to lay on anyone. She barks if someone comes over but settles quickly. She'll chew on my pants legg or socks but never tried to nip anyone.


----------



## 2PUPs

Thursday we took our little girl Misty to the vet . I waited outside with our other dog Bree , when the little lady came out and crossed the street with Misty , I could see tears in her eyes . Misty was diagnosed with cancer of the uterus . It`s breaking our hearts knowing her time is limited . She has been a great dog and has made us laugh so many times . When we got Misty from the rescue , she was 10 months old , she just turned 10 yrs old a couple months ago . We are so glad to have been the ones chosen to give Misty her forever home . This is our little girl Misty .


----------



## Rocky

2PUPS, I am so sorry to hear about Misty. I can only imagine what you are going through right now. I truly believe the only downside to having a pet is losing it. You should take comfort in knowing that you gave her 10 wonderful years that she may not have otherwise had.


----------



## Julie

2pups I am so sorry to hear this. I dread the day I lose one of ours.


----------



## Boatboy24

Very sorry to hear about Misty, 2Pups. I lost my Golden three years ago to cancer. Still seems like yesterday. 10 years is a good run, and I'm sure it's been wonderful for both you and Misty.


----------



## Runningwolf

2pups sorry to hear that. I also had to put down a dog last year that was in the family about 14 years.


----------



## 2PUPs

Thanks for the support , means alot . She has been a joy to have and brought us many laughs and smiles , and still does with her quirky ways . I dread the day we have to put her down , which I know is coming , we will keep her as long as possible , without putting her through any pain .


----------



## GaDawg

*My Pal Oscar*

My Pal Oscar


----------



## Julie

Nice looking dog, GaDawg. Oscar looks like he makes an awesome pal.


----------



## GaDawg

Thanks Julie, I got him after I retired and he is my constant companion.


----------



## 2PUPs

He`s a handsome looking dog GaDawg .


----------



## Rocky

GaDawg. I have to agree with the others. Oscar is a beaut! Looks very alert and sound.​


----------



## GaDawg

Thanks ya'll


----------



## Tess

I have four beagles and One rescue that is half pit and Half Lab who thinks he is a beagle. To him hes just as much beagle as the rest of them are and he right. he is!! He runs rabbits and think he is two feet high 












My Daisy. She is a Trip!!


----------



## Julie

lol, I can tell that the one that looks like a lab/pit is really a beagle! Good looking dogs.


----------



## vernsgal

2PUPS sorry to hear about Misty. I lost my little one last Easter to heart disease. He was 16. It's a hard loss but I'm sure Misty had a wonderful life.


----------



## JohnT

*My niece and My buddy duke*

This is my Niece and Duke. 

One year, when bottling, I was left with a number of remaining gallons from my tanks. I ended up simply dumping them together into a carboy and, as luck would have it, these "tank-bottoms" tasted pretty good. 

I entered it into a competition, but I didn't want to call it "tank bottoms" (The judges wouldn't like that). My wife came up with the name "Duke's Dregs", and wouldn't you know, it won a bronze medal! 

My wife smiled and said, "only you could have a dog that is an award winning winemaker!"


----------



## JohnT

GaDawg said:


> Thanks Julie, I got him after I retired and he is my constant companion.


 
Nice dog GA. I am just shocked that he does not look anything like Uga!


----------



## GaDawg

JohnT, I love my Dawgs, but English Bulldogs have nothing but health problems.


----------



## cimbaliw

Meet Princess Moo Moo. It was the neighbor girl who rescued her and gave her the name... honest. She's a Rumpy Manx. We converted to cats when we realized we were too busy to do a dog justice.


----------



## ibglowin

*Meet Gus!*

I would like to formally introduce you to "Gus" our new boy. 9 week old Golden Retriever. 

I have not mentioned this on this forum before now but we lost "Jack" our 7 year old Golden back in May. There are pics of him floating around this site. He developed a nerve sheath tumor that was incurable/inoperable back in February. We kept him comfortable for as long as we could but had to let him go finally as the pain meds could only do so much. Losing him was like losing one of our kids. Just a fantastic companion. About as easy going as they come.

So now we have a new chapter beginning with this little one. Gus is short for "Gustavo Brambila" an infamous winemaker that you may recall from the movie "Bottle Shock".

We picked him up last week just outside of Olathe, KS. We have family in the KC, MO area so it made for a nice trip to pick him up and spend a few days getting to know him and spend time with family. He was FANTASTIC on the 14 hour car ride home. Not one accident (thank heavens) He played in his kennel and lay in our laps sleeping or between the front seats on the emergency brake of all things. Perfect little road warrior. 

Now the fun begins with crate training! He is doing extremely well so far but has a ways to go obviously. So glad we tiled the house 5 years ago except for the bedrooms. Just roll up the area rugs and put up the hall gate and the house is pretty darn 100% puppy proof.

Will post more pics as he grows!


----------



## Julie

Mike he is adorable!!!!!! Congrats on your new addition.

And very sorry about losing Jack, it is like losing one of your children.


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks Julie. We had the vet come to the house and even she was in tears at the end. He was just a fantastic dog and my constant companion.


----------



## Julie

I dread the day I lose one of ours, especially Jesse, she is my boxer in my avatar. She follows me where ever I go, even the bathroom and when I am not home, she follows my husband around. LOL, three steps behind one of us pretty much all the time. 

Jack was a beautiful boy and you know he is having a good ole time romping around right with no pain.


----------



## ibglowin

Yes, its funny how it doesn't happen overnight but slowly over the years this 4 legged creature becomes so enmeshed and integrated into your daily ritual that you honestly can't function without them. The silence around the house was deafening after he was gone. All of a sudden there was no one to greet you at the door when you come home each day with a big goofy grin and a waggin' tail. Nobody following you from room to room. Nobody who followed you in and out of the house a 100 times a day just to be by your side. I was an emotional "train wreck" for a solid month. 

Hug your 4 legged animals today. They really do make our lives so much more enjoyable!


----------



## vernsgal

Mike he is just too cute!

Sorry to hear about Jack. We lost our "baby", Buddy, last Easter. It has left a huge hole in my heart.They have such unconditional love. A poem I was given-
"Lose we Love, don't go away
They walk beside us everyday"


----------



## Runningwolf

I went through that last year Mike, I know how you feel. Cute dig!


----------



## vernsgal

vernsgal said:


> "Lose we Love, don't go away
> They walk beside us everyday"



That's supposed to say

" those we love, don't go away,
they walk beside us every day"


----------



## cimbaliw

Congratulations Mike, thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## 2PUPs

*Misty*

Sadly our little girl Misty was laid to rest monday afternoon after being put to sleep . She was a fighter til the end , but her cancer of the uterus was just to much for her . She will be dearly missed by the wife and me . Rest in peace my little girl .


----------



## Julie

I'm sorry to hear this 2PUPS, but I'm sure she is very happy now that she is no longer in pain but I do understand the pain you are going thru.


----------



## ibglowin

My condolences 2PUPS. How old was she?


----------



## 2PUPs

She just turned 10 yrs old in march


----------



## vernsgal

Sorry for your loss 2Pups. Our pets fill so much of our hearts that it's a terrible ache when we lose them. I'm sure she's pain free now and at peace


----------



## rhythmsteve

This is Trey, he is a full blooded Pembroke Welsh Corgi


----------



## Julie

Rhythmsteve, nice looking baby you have. I have a friend who has a corgi, they are a real nice pet.


----------



## cimbaliw

2pups, sorry to hear of your loss, a heart break for sure. Rhythm Steve, we had a Corgi when I was growing up, what a great dog!.

BC


----------



## jschoenly

This is Olive, our little 8 month old Boston Terrier. She loves chasing any sort of bug or creature in the vineyard while I'm tended the vines...


----------



## ibglowin

Very cute little girl!


----------



## Julie

Olive is very pretty. My daughter has a Boston named Molly. They are just such a lovable dog.


----------



## ibglowin

Gus, ran out of gas and had to recharge once again.......


----------



## FABulousWines

Olive reminds me of the dog we had when I was a wee little boy. I think she was a terrier mix of some sort, but very similar in appearance. Suzie was one of the best dogs I ever had; very loving and loyal. Thanks for that warm trip down memory lane!


----------



## Julie

Mike, what a sweetheart!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Awesome dogs you guys have.


----------



## ibglowin

He is such a cool little guy. Gave him a quick bath today. Already weighs 13lbs at 10 weeks!


----------



## Julie

Mike it is so enjoyable to see a proud poppa!!!! I so wish others would treat I the little darlings like you do. Sadly that is not true. My husband and I seen a golden lab tied in the back of a truck cab and that poor thing was shaking like a leaf while they were driving up the road.


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks Julie! There are good (and bad) pet owners everywhere sadly..... We are empty nesters so this is our new "baby" so to speak. It's so fun watching them grow and discover new things each day.


----------



## Julie

ibglowin said:


> Thanks Julie! There are good (and bad) pet owners everywhere sadly..... We are empty nesters so this is our new "baby" so to speak. It so fun watching them grow and discover new things each day.



Lol, we are empty nesters as well, and our one son is getting married next year and expecting us to fly to the Philippines for the wedding and my first comment was "but what are we going to do with Jesse and Bailey?" Needless to say that didn't go over too well.


----------



## spaniel

See avatar. He is a handsome beast, but about 8 years older than the photo now. We have an adopted black lab now as well, but the spaniel is smarter and still top dog. He does his best to chase the rabbits and birds from the vines.


----------



## Rocky

I have said it before and I will again. I believe there is a special level in Hell for people who mistreat animals. These are our "kids" and both were unwanted by their former owners. Gina, the Standard Poodle, was a mess physically, aesthetically and psychologically. She was terrified of men but loved both women and children. I can only imagine the mistreatment she suffered. It took a good two years before she began to trust me and would be in the same room with me. We have had her now for 8 years and she is a pure joy, a wonderful pet and is at my side at almost all times. Louie came to us as a puppy of about 6 months. Seems that the people who formerly had him did not realize that dogs barked and they could not tolerate the "all the noise." Louie is so lovable. Both have beds in our bedroom but every morning, Louie jumps up into our bed and snuggles against my back. And the icing on the cake is that they are the best of friends. By the way, that is "their chair" in our family room. We launder the throw on a regular basis and we have two of them which we alternate. They have the run of the house.


----------



## Julie

Rocky, I agree, there has to be a special Hell for those who abuse animals. Those two are darlings and I have a feeling those two know who to butter up too!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Someone has been busy growing like a weed. He is all legs at the moment. He is already potty trained at 13 weeks and will sit when told to do so. I am using treats as reward for the behavior you want and it works amazingly well and FAST.


----------



## cmason1957

Goldens are the smartest dogs I have ever had. I have my this one now. I would take a picture of him, but he runs whenever a camera comes out. He is probably about as big as yours is going to be. About 100 pounds. He loves the kids and the ones not scared by his size and playful bark love him.


----------



## ibglowin

Wow thats going to be a BIG Golden! Jack our previous Golden was a big boy as well. He ended up at 90lbs. We keep going back and looking at the pics of him at 12 weeks and now Gus. Gus is about half his size!


----------



## JohnT

Real handsome dog there glowin.


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks John. If you feed them they will grow! Took him in yesterday for another round of puppy shots. Got a weight on him. 26lbs at 14 weeks. Still tiny compared to Jack at this same age. LOL


----------



## ibglowin

Seven months old now and he pretty much has us wrapped around his paw I think LOL. Great dog. Lots of love, Sweet disposition. If the doorbell rings he barks like he means business. I need to get a weight on him soon for Heart Worm Pills. Probably 60-65 lbs I would guess. Still small compared to our last but he was out of spec for breed. Gus is probably more true to breed size wise.


----------



## cmason1957

Gosh durn, I love that look of adoration all dogs, but specially Goldens have. Time to go let mine play some more in the snow.


----------



## Julie

Thanks for the update, Mike. I was wondering how that little darling of yours was coming along.


----------



## geek

Here's Coco again ready for Christmas


----------



## jamesngalveston

geek i surely hope thats not you wearing the socks....lol


----------



## dangerdave

Labs are the best! My buddy, Jet, turned out to be a monster! He turns three years old tomorrow. We got him at eight weeks and ten pounds. He gained ten pounds a month for the first year. Now, after switching to a lighter diet, he sits at 100 lbs. Handsome, intelligent, loving, and loyal. He has grown up as my wife's constant companion.


----------



## jjduen

I like small dogs

Here is my Chacha, a Havanese, dressed in her Halloween costume. She's going as a chihuahua


----------



## Julie

Nice looking puppies you guys got there. I need to take some new pics of two and post them up.


----------



## Gwand

Maggie Super Pooch


----------



## geek

jamesngalveston said:


> geek i surely hope thats not you wearing the socks....lol




Lol....nooo
My daughter,


----------



## GaDawg

Damn Good dawg!!!


----------



## teverton

*Kitty, Kitty...*

Here's Sabastian, our four month old Bengal.


----------



## ibglowin

Wow, that is one cool cat!


----------



## west_end

Here's Dexter when he was 8 weeks old. He is two now but this is still my favorite photo.


----------



## RCGoodin

My Sophie Girl.........the day after Xmas 2013.


----------



## RCGoodin

My Labradoodle "Sophie Girl" again.


----------



## cintipam

*Our newest addition*

Loving the pics everyone. Hubby and I love all animals too. I think I'm the official crazy cat lady, and only his gender prevents Bill from that moniker. All our kitties basically knocked on the door and asked to stay, except one that a local realized he couldn't handle and brought to me as a humane exit strategy (That kitty is a real handful, I believe he has some mental issues, but then don't we all!). Anyway, our last kitty apparently lived in our yard for more than a year before we realized he was a cat, not a raccoon. We used to only see his exiting rearend, but during the last winter he decided he needed help and came crying to us. This pic was taken after a good 6 months of solid food. His name is Tribble, and he is playing in the catnip here. No, he is not as big as he looks but as a Maine Coon he does far outsize all our other brood.

Pam in cinti


----------



## cmason1957

Seeing your gorgeous Maine Coon, I had to post a picture of the one I had. Unfortunately it is past tense. My second wife is very allergic to cats and they tried for about a year to live together. Even with allergy shots and much medicine, it wasn't good for either one. The cat (Tsar) had been banished to just the basement and that was horrible for such a person oriented cat. So now he lives with my ex-wife.

They are my favorite cats. This one came to live with me after being dropped off at a friend's house before Thanksgiving one year. I went to visit them one day, and the cat watched me walk into the house. Got up, stretched, yawned, roamed over and sat on my lap, licking my hands the entire time I was there. How could I not take him home, since he picked me?


----------



## cintipam

Tsar is truely regal. I'm so glad he is with people, as I agree that some cats live for their people, others just endure them. I have a friend who has a cat living in her basement by the cats choice. All are different. Tribble was the easiest taming we ever had. Even the vet said he was remarkably healthy and friendly for living outside more than a year. Only hitch was that his skin was so thick they had the dickens of a time getting the needle thru it for shots. Still, he didn't bite me. Just looked totally betrayed. He's a happy funny cat who likes to prank our other cats just to get some playtime started.

Pam in cinti


----------



## Ricky

Here's my pal, for 26 years and counting, his name is ozzy, he picks out my oak,and chew the Hell out of it .... LOL


----------



## RCGoodin

My Sophie Girl back from the groomers.


----------



## 3274mike

My Chester

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## ibglowin

Gus aka "Goose" 9 months old now and asking "politely" for a W-A-L-K!


----------



## geek

Latest from Coco..




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ibglowin

If animals could talk: *"I'll show him for dressing me up in this silly costume"….. *


----------



## geek

and the shirt on top says '*Tough guy*"


----------



## Elmer

This is Elsa!
Potcakes are known for their weird sleeping positions



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ibglowin

Elmer said:


> This is Elsa!
> Potcakes are known for their weird sleeping positions




Is this a "real" Potcake? How did you get her to the States?


----------



## Elmer

ibglowin said:


> Is this a "real" Potcake? How did you get her to the States?



Yes this is a real potCake.
My wife had been in contact with the people from potcake place for months.

All you need to adopt (aside from paperwork) is to find a courier.
I was lucky that my uncle was down at Turks & Caicos. on vacation last month. He brought her back for us.

If anyone one want to pay my airfare, I would gladdly fly down and get one for you!


----------



## Bearpaw

My dog (Irish setter) Dana. 
lazy and playful. She loves to help me with my wine XD 
Cya,
Bear and dana 


"Wines are like dreams. You're going to feel it the next morning when you got to much of it" - (Maurice, Vin de la Famille 2013, The Netherlands)


----------



## RCGoodin

Our new rescue. Mad Max III. He's 8 months old and part Dalmation and part Lab.

He eats and poops like crazy.


----------



## Julie

Glad to hear that you rescued him and he is a sweetheart!


----------



## JohnT

Here is duke wondering if I will share some food... He kinda looks like a nun from back in my catholic high school days.


----------



## Julie

JohnT said:


> Here is duke wondering if I will share some food... He kinda looks like a nun from back in my catholic high school days.


 
And did you share with him? LOL, you are right, he does kinda look like a nun!


----------



## JohnT

Julie said:


> And did you share with him? LOL, you are right, he does kinda look like a nun!


 

of course. I am not heartless. How could anybody refuse such a sad look?

If I did refuse, he might smack me with a yard-stick LOL.


----------



## etownmickey

*Work hard, sleep hard*

These are my greyhounds Chase and Mindy, both are retired racing dogs and have taken lazy retirement to a whole new level haha. I adopted them through a local greyhound rescue. Love 'em!


----------



## Julie

beautiful dogs, I love their coloring


----------



## sour_grapes

Julie said:


> beautiful dogs, I love their coloring



I agree! My sis's greyhound is what led me to learn the word "brindle," which was not previously in my vocabulary.


----------



## 3274mike

Old Larry Dog yes his name is Larry came from the humane society with this name aka sneaky Larry by friends who lost their unattended beers to him. Close to 14 hard to believe he was jet black at one time

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## 3274mike

The post makes more sense with the photo of Larry Dog

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Julie

He maybe getting up there in age but he is still a nice looking dog and he looks like he can still off with a beer!


----------



## 3274mike

yes he can last summer we returned from a boat ride to empty red cups and him standing on the picknick table eating all the snacks


----------



## JohnT

Years ago, we met this really nice lady named Pat. She is a dog breeder and (long story short) we ended up getting Duke from her and have been friends ever since. 

Pat is the kind of person that would throw her own body under a truck to save one of her dogs. She lived alone and had not family or husband. All she had were her dogs. 

For most of her 80+ years, she bred her own genetic line of English cocker spaniels. Not a very popular or common breed in this country and it ended up (after so many years) impossible for her to find breeding partners for her dogs. Her line of dogs dwindled until she was at the point where she only had 1 female of breeding age, Crystal. Desperate to keep her dog line going, she undertook a futile attempt to try and find a breeding partner. 

Three weeks ago she had a heart attack. While recuperating from that, her last breeding female (crystal) had to be spayed due to ovarian tummers. 

Pat is doing well considering her health tanked and her dog line is at an end. 

To help her out, we are caring for Crystal until Pat is back on her feet. She is adorable and her personality is both timid and happy. She bonded to me in about 10 seconds and nudges up against me the minute I sit down on the couch. I know that we are only watching her for a short time, and I know I will miss her when she is gone.. 

What is it about dogs? We took in Crystal only last Friday night and already she is my pal? Here is a picture. Take a look. Can your blame me?


----------



## Julie

What a cutie, JohnT and I don't blame you.


----------



## ibglowin

Great story John! Dogs are special to us as well. "He might be only part of your life, but for him...you are his everything; the only person in his whole life….."


----------



## ibglowin

This had me laughing so hard I was wiping tears on some of these! 

30 Naughtiest Dogs


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> This had me laughing so hard I was wiping tears on some of these!
> 
> 30 Naughtiest Dogs


 

Had me laughing out loud!


----------



## ibglowin

I think my favorite was the "growth chart" LOL


----------



## grapeman

I don't know, that one where he ate the couch was pretty bad too!


----------



## Scott

Good one Mike, can relate to the 2am!


----------



## TomK-B

OH MY GOD!!!! My dog eats bunny poop, too!


----------



## PamNoir

Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ibglowin

*We are getting a new baby girl!*

Picking her up next Friday! Can't wait.


----------



## Julie

Lol, just can't have one can you?


----------



## ibglowin

Everybody says its easier having two. They keep each other company. We "may" do some breeding in a couple of years. Have to think about that one a bit more! LOL


----------



## Julie

Well I'm one who will tell you that two isn't much different that having one. I did do so e breeding a number of years ago and there is a lot of work involved, good luck


----------



## ibglowin

Oh yea, I have 2 years to think about it!


----------



## wildvines

Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## JohnT

Our newest family member... Crystal.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like she has settled in nicely!


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Our newest family member... Crystal.



Is Crystal's former owner doing OK?


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> Is Crystal's former owner doing OK?


 

Well, we started out watching her for the original owner (a really nice 80+ year old lady that raised English Cockers and had a heart attack). She is now out of the hospital and home. After she was home for a couple of weeks, we brought crystal back to her. A couple of days after that, the owner decided it was best to let us keep her. She has two other dogs and felt that a third one was just too much. 

We promised ourselves and also the original owner that we would bring crystal by for visits and that we would give crystal back whenever she felt up to handling three dogs. I doubt that this will ever happed since she feels that this arrangement is simply best for the dog.


----------



## ibglowin

Picked up our new baby girl yesterday! Gonna be awhile until they can play together. Gus is sweet, he is just a bull in a china store as they say. She is sweet as they come. Slept all night last night with no accident. We named her "Eleanor" and "Ellie" as the short call name.


----------



## TomK-B

Ellie sure is a little doll!!


----------



## ibglowin

LOL, We picked her up in Durango, CO yesterday. I held her the whole way home in my arms while she slept (most of the way) or cleaned my face and ears and looked out of the window. She is much more brave today exploring the backyard and wanting to play with her brother. Today Gus and Ellie took a nap together, sorta. She is pretty darn cute!


----------



## cmason1957

What a great looking golden. They are all so cute.


----------



## jangel

This is Axel the newest addition to the family.



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Julie

Well hello Axel, welcome to WineMakingTalk!


----------



## reefman

Meet Max and Ruby (brother and sister)
These are my Grandpups!


----------



## ibglowin

Beautiful couple of grandpups! How old?


----------



## reefman

Two years this summer! They were a birthday surprise for the Granddaughter.


----------



## ibglowin

Very good looking boys and girls!


----------



## TomK-B

Doug, those are two gorgeous pups!


----------



## ibglowin

*Best Bud's Already!*

So quick update. We were able to slowly bring these two guys together over the weekend that we brought Ellie home and by Sunday evening they were playing like best friends and are now inseparable! Ellie is "Sasha Fierce" is all I can say. She will play tug with Gus all day long. He wins most of the time but sometimes he lets her. Their is definitely a unique way that Golden's play together. Just a great puppy!


----------



## cmason1957

Two goldens at once. I can only imagine the flying hair at your house. I do see you have the mandatory golden colored floor to hide as much of it as you can. 

I love them, but the hair is sometimes a whole bunch of hassle. I am on my third and my wife keeps saying last.


----------



## ibglowin

Tile and wood, the only way to go with pets! Easy cleanup for sure. We use area rugs but they are up for a few months until Ellie is fully trained. And we have spent a small fortune on vacuum cleaners!


----------



## winesleeper

Meet Sadie our 8 year old Cairn Terrier. She is the Queen of the household. Only dog to have in Kansas being the breed featured as Toto in The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## moesagoodboy

*Pre wash*

Dishwashing machines work better when the dishes are pre cleaned. This is our household's method. It's best to have a dishwasher with a strong door.


----------



## ibglowin

*All paws at the moment!*

Warm bath, full belly and mama's lap = nap time!


----------



## reefman

What a little Cutie pie


----------



## Rocky

This has been a horrible weekend for us and only got worse today. On Saturday, we took Gina, our white Standard Poodle, to the vet because she had been losing weight for no apparent reason. The vet did blood work and found an inflamed lymph node on her neck which she aspirated for further testing. We got the results today and they are devastating. Gina has malignant cancer cells which have spread to her lymph gland, lungs and throat. We have an appointment for Wednesday to euthanize her if I don't die between now and then.

Enjoy your pets while you have them. One of the misfortunes of having them is that we normally outlive them. It is going to be a tough couple of days for us.


----------



## Julie

OMG, Rocky!!!!! My heart goes out to you! We just went thru somthing like this with my step son's darling! Within one week, he went to having an abcess tooth pulled that just got worst as the week went on to find out he had a rare cancer and had to be euthanize. 

Be brave, my prayers are with you.


----------



## ibglowin

Rocky, 

So very sorry to hear your sad news. I feel your pain. We lost "Jack" a year ago this Thursday. Thoughts and prayers and sympathy are for sure coming your way tonight. I hope she has lived a long life to date and this is not cutting her stay here too terribly short. Either way it hurts like ………

Lots of TLC this week for Gina.


----------



## rolsen99

Just turned one.


----------



## cimbaliw

Bummer Rocky. Few experiences in life are more heart breaking than having to put a pet down. Who is sitting by Gina?


----------



## Rocky

Thank all of you for your kind words and good wishes. Gina would have been 12 in September. We got her out of a abusive situation when she was almost 2 and I feel she had a wonderful life for the past 10 years. 

The little guy in the picture with Gina is our Miniature Poodle, Louie. He is 5 and we hope to have him a long time.


----------



## Boatboy24

So sorry to hear this, Rocky. Enjoy the time you have left, and look back fondly on all the great years you've had.


----------



## ibglowin

The life span of a standard poodle is 12-15 years, doesn't make your outcome any easier but know she has lived a pretty full life and a *GREAT* one once she came into yours.


----------



## geek

WOW Rocky, I am so sorry to hear that...... 

Enjoy her while you can.....


----------



## Rocky

Thanks, Everyone. Just an update. Gina was passing and coughing blood so we moved the procedure up to today. We were with her to the end and she went very peacefully. I know that she is now at peace and out of pain. Thank you all for your thoughts and wishes.


----------



## geek

Rocky, my heart really goes out to you and your wife....!!


----------



## ibglowin

So very sorry Rocky. Way too fast and (always) way too soon.


----------



## roger80465

So sorry, Rocky. Unfortunately, we may soon face the same thing with our greyhound, Juno. He is 12 1/2 and his back end isn't working real well any more. He desperately needs a dental (and we desperately need him to have a dental) but we aren't excited about putting him under at this stage. I know we will be facing similar circumstances soon. 

My best to you.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Sorry to hear about Gina, Rocky. We just had our family cat Zino pass away about a month and a half ago. She was almost 17 yrs old. She will be missed but we do have a new cat named Marcus who just moved in on Saturday. He is a rescue from a local shelter and a welcome addition. 




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm

Sorry to hear about the losses, one of the tough parts of pet ownership. I'm guessing in the next year or so we'll have to sit our 4 yr old down and have a conversation. Our chocolate lab is getting up there. We also have a Gordon Setter and a Yellow Lab, all males. These little guys were born last Monday. We bred our yellow with a yellow owned by the local game farm. I'm thinking these pups should be dynamite in the field this fall and in the future if they take after their parents. Odd to have all yellows and odd that only one of the nine is a male.


----------



## Hunt

We got lazy dog Jake. Lucifer the cat tormenting our other dog Krissy. And Krissy Krissy wanting to play in the snow.


----------



## olusteebus

I may have posted this earlier. since I posted this, We have found out what breeds she is. We have heard all sorts of dogs but none was just right. My wife saw a similar dog on facebook and she asked the rescue people what kind of dog it was. They replied Havanese. Not a very common dog. 

Ours is obviously a pure bred Havanese, a dog bred in Cuba. It is of spanish origin and I think it is a cross between a bichon and a poodle. It is a very popular dog in Cuba, kinda the state dog.

Not bad for a rescue pup who was very ill with skin disease when we got her. She is fine not. The one in the snow is ours, (Emmylou Harris and the other is a typical havanese.


----------



## calvin

. This is Hunter. Our 4 year old springer spaniel. He's kinda nuts but overall a great dog. We love him anyway. Well I do. Momma has mixed feelings


----------



## ibglowin

You can get a MUCH better shot of your pets with two people vs one! LOL 

One holds the treat which completely freezes the dog(s) and the other snaps the pic. 

Ellie just got the last of her shots so she can now safely go out into the real world soon. She weighs 26lbs at 15 weeks and gained 9 pounds in 4 weeks. They grow up way too fast!


----------



## geek

Mike, what a beauty....!!


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm

Very good looking retrievers!

These kids are about 2 1/2 weeks, eyes open and starting to quarrel some. Very light coloring. Not sure which one we will keep yet but our daughter wants all of them


----------



## ibglowin

Adorable! probably why we should not breed, would not want to sell any of them! LOL


----------



## Gwand

Say hello to Maggie


----------



## Julie

Well hello Maggie!!!


----------



## reefman

The Grand dogs enjoying the water. They have no fear, they jump right off the dock and would swim all day long. (No, they don't actually ride on the jet ski)


----------



## ibglowin

Very cool! Do they actually need the life vest? LOL


----------



## reefman

Actually, they spend so much time in the water that my daughter keeps the life vests on them for her own peace of mind, because they get tired and occasionally swim further than they realize....and they would ride on the jet ski if she allowed them.


----------



## cooldood

Sam The Corgi


----------



## chrisjw

Our Chopper just passed away a few days ago. He was 16 years old and was a great pet.


----------



## Julie

Sorry to hear about your lost but wow 16 years, what a good life.

And Sam the Corgi is awesome


----------



## cooldood

Thank you and I remember putting down my last dog. That was a BAD DAY
Sorry for you loss

here is the rin tin tin pose


----------



## Gwand

Maggie the cock-a-poo


----------



## zalai

Hi Chrisjw , 
Sorry to hear about Chopper ! I used to have a Shiba Inu in white . 
All the best ,


----------



## Brigitte

Meet Clyde, our handsome Redbone we rescued as a stray.


----------



## Julie

nice looking dog, he looks like he enjoys posing!


----------



## ffemt128

This is Bear...


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty darn cute!


----------



## Julie

lol, he is a giant fur ball! He is a cutie!


----------



## ffemt128

Bear was the runt of the litter. At his appt Monday he weighed 11 lbs. His brother Bruno who my mother has weighed 16.4 lbs today. Hopefully he grows into his fur...


----------



## ffemt128

This is Bowie, she's leaving us when my daughter closes on her house.


----------



## ffemt128

And this is Izzy, she's our 5.75 lb Maltese.


----------



## Runningwolf

Funny stuff Doug, my brother had one and the exact same name!


----------



## spunk

This is Bo before and after also Peeps and Shadow peeps is only a little over 1 lb full grown.


----------



## spunk

Buddy a rescue i like animals


----------



## ibglowin

Here is the latest photo of Ellie proudly showing off her Hero shaving "scars" on both front legs from her first *Golden Retriever Lifetime Study* vet visit this week. Her brother from another mother Gus (on the left) is *GRLS* Hero #1488. They are taking 3000 Golden's and studying them from 6 months till death (annually) trying to see why they have the highest rates of cancer over any other breed.


----------



## Sage

I have a vineyard dog....

Here, he's shredding and moving prunings......






This is when he's tasting and evaluating grapes for harvest...


----------



## Charlesthewino

My boys. Hemi Charger and Ruger Rubicon.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## 697713132

my baby's,, the poodle (ginger) is 14 y/o,,, the bull (runt) is 2 y/o,, he's tiny but thinks he's a big boy,,,,


----------



## tshank

meet Gracie, our silver lab


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## ibglowin

Good looking pets everybody!


----------



## 2PUPs

*Bronson*

At the end of the month we will have this little guy as a new family member . He is a German Shorthaired Pointer .


----------



## MrsJones

Here's my two after a run in the woods.


----------



## agsimon

Got this dapper fellow 5 months ago.


----------



## beano

Big girl in daddys chair.


----------



## acorn

Here's my pet in what seems to be a thread dominated by dogs.


----------



## mikewatkins727

*My escape artist*

My escape artist coming home.


----------



## sour_grapes

There is a "What an ass!" joke in there somewhere -- Problem is, every one I can think of would be insulting (in a way which I have no inclination to do)!


----------



## Greydog

The puppy is my 5 month old Bordeaux Mastiff ( think Hooch) The big boy is her daddy.


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW, what cool dogs! Beautiful.


----------



## grapeman

mikewatkins727 said:


> My escape artist coming home.


 


Reminds me of a wine guy I know. He used to describe one of his wines as having the aroma of a donkey's butt. Wonder how much wine he sold of that kind?


----------



## beano

Our big girl (thinks she's mommy) and our little girl. 80lb German Shepard and 2lb Bichon Peke.


----------



## Olbuscap

Miss Dollie, 8 years next January, a Hospice Therapy Pet since she was 1 year old. She is a Blue Lynx Mitted Ragdoll. The top photo is a Christmas season get-up, the bottom is Dollie resting after a hard afternoon's work. She loves her "friends", senses who likes her and curls right up. Oh yes, she has demonstrated the ability to sense the presence of .....................?!?!.


----------



## ibglowin

Not my pet but it could be……..


----------



## 2PUPs

*Our Little Man Of The House*

We have had this little guy running around the house for a week now and are enjoying it so much . He is such a great lil pup .


----------



## olusteebus

This little lady had surgery yesterday to have a rear knee cap fixed. She has been having problems for as long as we had her. Can't wait to see her this morning.


----------



## 2PUPs

Hope the Lil Lady has a quick recovery , very cute lil girl .


----------



## ibglowin

Couple of recent pics of Ellie doing her best to "Strike a Pose"! LOL


----------



## olusteebus

olusteebus said:


> This little lady had surgery yesterday to have a rear knee cap fixed. She has been having problems for as long as we had her. Can't wait to see her this morning.



She ain't doing real well. very lethargic (pain killers I think), whole leg shaved. Long incision. I had to put a halo on her. 

Very sweet little puppy let me do it.


----------



## jamesjr

She's a gentle as a rabbit.


----------



## JohnT

I dunno, I had my butt kicked by a rabbit once..


----------



## jamesjr

Haha I have a 25lb rabbit but he's really friendly. They can kick sometimes thought.


----------



## ibglowin

Tug-o-war kind of morning (Golden Retriever) style!


----------



## Gwand

Maggie contemplates


----------



## Runningwolf

New bird dog.


----------



## spunk

I want one where you did you get him


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> I dunno, I had my butt kicked by a rabbit once..



Don't worry. Its been happening for centuries. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmu5sRIizdw[/ame]


----------



## flatfoot

*Cat*

My cat found a nice place to take a nap on top of the carboy boxes safely up and away from the dog!


----------



## ibglowin

Don't leave us……………


----------



## Julie

Mike!!!! How can you walk out the door without them!


----------



## ibglowin

It's hard but you have to get used to it or you will never leave the house!


----------



## Julie

Ours know when we leave the house for work and when we leave the house to go shopping or any other type of running and they sit there and whine if we don't take them!!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Gus and Ellie are not partaking in this whole daylight saving thing……..


----------



## jamesjr

Our newest additions.


----------



## bein_bein

These are our two Border Collie girls, Shadow and Dustie. Shadow is the classic Black/white, Dustie is more of a blue merle.






They love playing in the snow....










And the water....here's a short vid of our last trip to the beach..
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdMzcTRx7m4[/ame]


----------



## lacerta_3

My little Nala Bear...
who really doesn't want to take a bath


----------



## jamesjr

That's kaw-liga at 9 weeks and again at 6 months. He loves water if I didn't fill that pool up for him he digs a hole and waits for the rain


----------



## LoveTheWine

This is Emma. She is a 6 month old Yellow Lab/Rottweiler cross that we rescued today.


----------



## NorCal

We are A Corgi family


----------



## Runningwolf

Cool dogs!


----------



## japaisley1

My babies, Bentley and Beau.


----------



## Julie

OMG what cuties!


----------



## ceeaton

Noodles, our wayward stray cat. She's adorable but tends to spray (which is strange, didn't know female cats did that) so she's an outdoor cat. She was very appreciative that I opened up the garage this morning. Normally I keep it closed since we get skunks in there every now and then (hampers my beer drinking since I keep my kegs in the garage).

She seems to be taking everything in stride. I've moved her litter box and food inside the garage, will keep the door open a foot or so otherwise she freaks (needs her independence). We have a box for her on the front porch, but with the easterly winds her blankets got wet. In the process of washing/drying them, but she won't need them tonight. She hasn't moved from her "lookout" all day. She's purring so loud I can hear it anywhere in the garage.


----------



## jgmann67

They're not as cute as they look....




Dunking and Toby.


----------



## Julie

Lol, I'm thinking they are as cute as they look!


----------



## jgross

my buddy angus


----------



## hardworkin

My buddy.... AK


----------



## geek

Coco loves sleeping with us, knucklehead....


----------



## roger80465

1. Mine thinks this is comfortable. 
2. NO, CC TheWonderHound does not sleep with us.
3. Why? See comment #1


----------



## japaisley1

Who lets their pet on the couch?
What about on the bed?

I love cuddling with mine, I'd say yes to the couch, but my hubby doesn't like them on the couch. When he is away working, I let them up. Plus, they have a designated couch for them... but they want to be close to mommy all the time.

The bed, no, they just hog the bed and mess the blankets all up and lick me.


----------



## roger80465

No furniture or people bed for our pets. CC has at LEAST one bed on every floor so she is hardly deprived.


----------



## Rampage4all

Stella wanting attention.


----------



## ibglowin

jgross said:


> View attachment 27052
> my buddy angus




Look at that sugar face! How old is Angus?


----------



## ibglowin

Our baby girl (Ellie) turns two in a couple of weeks. She is the sweetest thing. The groomer came to the house yesterday for their monthly appointment. Thought I would snap a pic before she went outside to roll in the grass!


----------



## geek

Here's Coco, almost 3 years old...he will also like wine at some point (j/k)...


----------



## TenForward

My cat, Lewana:


----------



## mnwc2004

I posted this one in the introductions, so sorry for the double post. The first pic is the dog herd. Jack-chihuahua, Chief-golden retriever, and Duke german shepard. The second pic is my fav of Jack, waiting for dinner to be served. Naughty dog!


----------



## geek

Coco.....[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Busabill

My dog, Biggs.


----------



## hounddawg

hum not swift with computers 
if pic goes thru it's my Dexter bull Mr. McGowan I just call him shorty
That's at 1 year he's 3 know I think I'd have to look to be sure my mind is as short as him anymore, he's 4 inches taller now, I'm 6-1" and he's still below my belt line but he's gain around another 500lbs. raining like a sift today, car stopped and told me he was out, had him with 3 cows my 4th. cow in another pen birth a heifer 3 days ago and I guess he felt needed, wet to the bone, but I finally got him in with new mother then ran my other calves and cows over to the pasture the new momma is in till I can repair the bob wire that little $#(**$% was in if not raining tomorrow I'll be fixing barb wire,
Dawg


----------



## Steve_M

This is Roxy before morning coffee.


----------



## Johny99

Nikita waiting for me to come home from work and throw the duck.


----------



## calhce

*On top of my dish towels*

All of this sterilization seems like a waste of time. She just gets up and lays next the hydrometer I've just sterilized and I ha e to start all over. Look at her, it says it all. She knows who's the boss.


----------



## NeuroNurse

Our little puppy Drax. He is pretty excited to start making fruit wine!


----------



## jgmann67

We're fostering a bunny named Tim for our daughter, trying to find him a new home. Toby really wants to get in the pen and say good morning to him.


----------



## geek

Coco was very tired with such a long driving trip from CT to FL and back home...


----------



## JohnT

My best friend Duke..


----------



## ibglowin

Gus and Ellie settling in for a "long Winter's nap".....


----------



## BlueStimulator

They are "helping" me with an expense report


----------



## Troll

Daisy (old girl) going for a walk and getting ready to go shooting


----------



## Troll

Gizmo "Crazy"


----------



## skyfire322

Louie (tuxedo) and Cali (the fat one) staring at me. Just another normal day in my house.


----------



## Smok1

*Cats like wine?*

For some reason this is what i get everytime our cats hear a cork pop out of our wine bottles


----------



## skyfire322

Smok1 said:


> For some reason this is what i get everytime our cats hear a cork pop out of our wine bottles



I know that look all too well, hahaha!


----------



## jgmann67

The new edition to the pack.


----------



## geek

So the dog on the left didn't want to show off in camera?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> So the dog on the left didn't want to show off in camera?



I think the dog on the left WAS showing off.


----------



## jgmann67

That's Dunk on the left. He's a Beagle/Blue Tick mix. On our walks, he's all business.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> That's Dunk on the left. He's a Beagle/Blue Tick mix. On our walks, he's all business.



Where's Toby, was he swimming?


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Where's Toby, was he swimming?




With his arthritis, Toby quits walking about a 1/4 mile in and we wind up carrying him the rest of the way. 

He gets his exercise in the pool instead.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

We've had a cat, Mischa, for a few years. In May, we got a puppy, Kira, as well.
Kira is now 4 months old. She was sold to us as a cockapoo, but looks mostly like a cocker spaniel. She sheds very little though, so I think she is a cockapoo but just got most of her looks from the spaniel side, rather than the curly coat many cockapoos have.
She's great with the kids, likes everyone, and is pretty good with toilet training.


----------



## Brigitte

Henry and Walter. 

Our RedBone Reds. Will be 1 on December 3. 
We named a wine after them. RedBone Red Rose’ !


----------



## zadvocate

Artie and Betty


----------



## kevinlfifer

*My training is coming along*

Normal position, hanging at the dog show and First day.

Sorry cant rotate the last pix and keep it rotated


----------



## JohnT

Kevin, 

Is that an English Cocker???


----------



## Bubba1

This is Lucy my crazy new puppy


----------



## skyfire322

Our city has a community cat program where animal care and control will get strays fixed, give them their shots, then release them because the shelters are overfilled. 

Although I can't take the little guy in (landlord limits us to two pets), I'm his legal guardian.


----------



## jgmann67

Bubba1 said:


> This is Lucy my crazy new puppy





There are rules for those things... avoid direct sunlight, never get them wet and absolutely never feed them after midnight.

[emoji41]


----------



## CabSauv

My German Shepherd, Rylee girl.


----------



## mikewatkins727

I lost my boy this last March. He would have been 14 in Nov. Enjoy his company as much as possible.


----------



## Julie

Sorry to hear that mikewatkins727.


----------



## JohnT

Here is Duke. 

He is not happy. He is 17 years old and his arthritis had flared up again.


----------



## mikewatkins727

17?! Holy C**p! I feel for you, Duke. I've got RA so I kinda understand.


----------



## Sage

Very nice looking old puppy!! Very sorry he has pain


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> Here is Duke.
> 
> He is not happy. He is 17 years old and his arthritis had flared up again.



Well, when I was growing up, we had a cat make it to 19, believe it or not. When they get to this age, just remember the fun you had with him (and he had with you when he was younger). I'm sure you are giving him great care, he just can't always show his appreciation. It's hard to watch a family member get old, even if it is a dog or cat, they are definitely a family member. Here's to Duke, hoping he can have a few better days before he's gone. May your memories of him after he's gone get sweeter day by day!

PS. After looking at your picture again I just wish I could pick him up and hug him, he looks so cuddable. I'm sure at this point it would hurt him and he wouldn't appreciate it!


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> PS. After looking at your picture again I just wish I could pick him up and hug him, he looks so cuddable. I'm sure at this point it would hurt him and he wouldn't appreciate it!



Maybe you should buy Duke a drink first?


----------



## JohnT

I have had several dogs in the past. By far, my Duke is the best dog ever! I have never had a dog that was so well tempered and eager to please.

He gets lots of love, especially now. 

Funny thing about him is that he wears his emotions on his sleeves. The slightest pet or kind word gets his tail wagging. He definitely shows his appreciation all the time.


----------



## PandemoniumWines

The fab five


----------



## AkTom

ATTACH=full]44778[/ATTACH] my little buddy Jerry


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> Maybe you should buy Duke a drink first?



Quick story.

We were racking out our tanks and, one year, rather than toss out the sludge, we saved it in a carboy.
After 2 months or so, after the sediment dropped, we gave it a taste and it was surprisingly good. So, we bottled it.

Wondering what to call it, my Wife came up with "Duke's Dregs".

What is really funny is that "Duke's Dregs" won a bronze medal at our local AWS competition!
Even the judges laughed when we told them that we are the proud owners of an award winning winemaking dog !!!


----------



## ibglowin

Gus "da Goose" doing what he does best. Hanging out.


----------



## olusteebus

Our cat Mattie. A very genteel cat, ready for the thanksgiving meal


----------



## geek

Coco ready to help Santa [emoji318] [emoji849]


----------



## jgmann67

Our new addition, Piper. She did not want to build a snowman.


----------



## jgmann67

jgmann67 said:


> The new edition to the pack.
> 
> View attachment 37394



An update pic or two of Piper. When we got her, she was just a bit bigger than the Dunkin the beagle. Now, she's 70 lbs and just about fully grown.




View attachment 45874


----------



## Toonster

My Basil (aka Bubba or Ratbag, depending on what mood he is in and how much he has vomited recently...)


----------



## kevinlfifer

JohnT said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Is that an English Cocker???




John,

Sorry to respond so slowly, been kinda busy.

Casey is a Parti color American Cocker Spaniel. Has his 2 major wins and 11 of 15 pts for his championship. We don't show often.

Going to Novi MI this weekend but he has no competition, so no points on the table, unless he wins sporting group. It's tough to beat Timmy the English Springer.


----------



## Brigitte




----------



## Brigitte

Henry. Our 2 year old RedBone coon hound


----------



## Donatelo

I thought so. My dad had coon hounds back in the fifties. He had a black and tan that he paid $250 for her. I got my butt beat for petting her. That was the fifties.


----------



## Donatelo




----------



## Donatelo

My horses and Labs


----------



## wildhair

My sidecar co-pilot, Annie is a yellow lab and my wife's chihuahua is Dora. I call them "castoff" dogs - not really "rescued" because they weren't being abused, but could no longer stay in the home they had, weren't being trained and would have ended up at the pound. So we took them in - each at about 1 year old. Annie has been with us for 4 years. Dora was also a year old when we got her last July.


----------



## GeorgeDance

My wife and I own a Pomeranian named Larry. It’s always a bundle of joy, waking up next to this cuddly creature. My wife is more enthusiastic of him than I am, buying him various pet toys, a cooling dog bed, a pet stroller, etc. It’s like having a baby once again, but this time, more playful, hairier, and definitely has four legs. Such a blessing! He's a great companion and a loyal friend, overall.


----------



## AkTom

@wildhair what’s the name of your 3 wheeled pet?


----------



## wildhair

AkTom said:


> @wildhair what’s the name of your 3 wheeled pet?


LOL That's my 2013 Ural Tourist. I call her Trece Suerte - Spanish for Lucky 13. My superstitious (Latina) wife was not too pleased I bought a motorcycle made in '13. She thinks I'm tempting Fate. I think not. 
Here's the 2 co-pilots, ready to ride.


----------



## meadmaker1

Donatelo said:


> I thought so. My dad had coon hounds back in the fifties. He had a black and tan that he paid $250 for her. I got my butt beat for petting her. That was the fifties.


LOL. Hounds ain't pets, "son" need um to go chase coons not come get there ears scratched.


----------



## Kandy

This is my new pup, Penny. She is a silky terrier and is 5-1/2 years old. My friends nephew needed to rehome her and she is a sweetie.


----------



## geek

I also have a silky terrier, Coco, and he is 7 years old.


----------



## Okie Parrish

Came home to 9 new little pets today


----------



## Okie Parrish

Kandy said:


> This is my new pup, Penny. She is a silky terrier and is 5-1/2 years old. My friends nephew needed to rehome her and she is a sweetie.


My niece has one just like yours named bella...my mom got her 5 years ago b4 my niece was even born but last year she told my mom "mimi i think bella should live with me because shes little like me and maybe your scary cuz your like a giant".....been her dog ever since


----------



## Carotz

La guardia d vino
Trajan


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Jasper guarding the valuables!


----------



## Tinwakr

Here’s our Whiskey!


----------



## Okie Parrish

Mom ended up giving me one from the litter they just had


----------



## skyfire322

If she fits.....


----------



## bstnh1

View attachment 52779


----------



## bstnh1

*Here's Abby!
*


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Here's our grandchildren!


----------



## montanarick

Molly and Maggie helping out in the vineyard


----------



## ThreeSheetsToTheWind

Is there a trick to uploading pictures? I keep getting an error saying the file ( picture form my phone) is too large.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

ThreeSheetsToTheWind said:


> Is there a trick to uploading pictures? I keep getting an error saying the file ( picture form my phone) is too large.



How big is the image? I usually try to keep them on 1 meg, or even smaller. I usually resize them before uploading.


----------



## ThreeSheetsToTheWind

Dennis Griffith said:


> How big is the image



Not sure but I'll check. Thanks


----------



## montanarick

you will need to resize your image(s) - 1200x800 pixels seems to work fine


----------



## ThreeSheetsToTheWind

Thanks for the help! So this is the breakfast butt nugget (aka eggs) bunch.

They also get rid of all my slugs so I can grow a garden and I'm looking forward to fighting with them for the grapes im growing.


----------



## heatherd

My Siberian Jinx as a kitten.


...and now at 3.5 years old.


----------



## Sage

Gofer


----------



## jgmann67

I shared a pic of Piper, the doodle, previously. 

Here’s Pi with her new brother Griffin:




We had an Jack Russel that died about a year and a half ago (maybe longer), and a Beagle that passed in January of this year. Both of them were 14+ years old.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

That's always hard for me to lose a pet. Feels like losing a child, which I haven't thankfully, so I can only imagine.


----------



## jgmann67

Dennis Griffith said:


> That's always hard for me to lose a pet. Feels like losing a child, which I haven't thankfully, so I can only imagine.



The loss of the Beagle was the hardest on my son - Dunk was his dog (and you can tell that Dunk looked at Harry as his boy).


----------



## Chuck E

Boris and Bucky


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jgmann67 said:


> The loss of the Beagle was the hardest on my son - Dunk was his dog (and you can tell that Dunk looked at Harry as his boy).



My first dog was born about 2 weeks after I was. We grew up together and he kept me out of mischief. He passed away at 15, and I still think of him 50 years later.


----------



## jgmann67

Dennis Griffith said:


> My first dog was born about 2 weeks after I was. We grew up together and he kept me out of mischief. He passed away at 15, and I still think of him 50 years later.



Those are always the best dogs.


----------



## DriftlessDoc

Phil and Moxie. Phil has no manners.


----------



## beano

My old buddy Andy


----------



## Mrose

Lost my best friend to bladder cancer in June of this year. Best damn dog I ever had in my 59 years on this earth! Swore I’d never own another until today & now I’ve got 2 Goldendoodles thanks to my awesome wife.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Most awesome.


----------



## jgmann67

Mrose said:


> Lost my best friend to bladder cancer in June of this year. Best damn dog I ever had in my 59 years on this earth! Swore I’d never own another until today & now I’ve got 2 Goldendoodles thanks to my awesome wife.



Doodles are great pets.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## montanarick

ibglowin said:


>


Love them Goldens - we have two vineyard helpers


----------



## ibglowin

Us as well. Except ours are grape thieves more than helpers. LOL


----------



## Mrose

Oh what a difference 4 months makes!


----------



## jgmann67

Tell me about it....

Griffin is now 70+ lbs and only 7 months old (the vet said he can continue to grow for about another year).


----------



## Mrose

Griffin is a good looking young man! Love his color

Mine go for their first spa treatment next week. Lol back in my day they called it a hair cut.


----------



## cmason1957

What a difference 12 weeks makes (actually more like 9 weeks). Dakota just went to the the vet tonight, first adult shots. 20 lbs, up 7 from 3 weeks ago. And the last picture is one my wife took showing the size of the little girls paws, she is going to be about 60-70 lbs full grown. (hopefully not much more)


----------



## jgmann67

cmason1957 said:


> What a difference 12 weeks makes (actually more like 9 weeks). Dakota just went to the the vet tonight, first adult shots. 20 lbs, up 7 from 3 weeks ago. And the last picture is one my wife took showing the size of the little girls paws, she is going to be about 60-70 lbs full grown. (hopefully not much more) View attachment 57868
> View attachment 57869
> View attachment 57870



You’re gonna need a bigger bed when Dak is full grown. Luckily the females tend to be smaller than the males.


----------



## cmason1957

jgmann67 said:


> You’re gonna need a bigger bed when Dak is full grown. Luckily the females tend to be smaller than the males.


Do they make larger than a king size bed? It might become something like the family from Willy Wonka, some sleeping every direction.


----------



## geek

Do they shed a lot?
I love my silky terrier, almost no shedding...!!


----------



## jgmann67

geek said:


> Do they shed a lot?
> I love my silky terrier, almost no shedding...!!



Mine do not.


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> Do they shed a lot?
> I love my silky terrier, almost no shedding...!!



Our hope is that the GoldenDoodle will shed significantly less than the Golden Retrievers we have had. With the Retrievers, you could sweep up a puppy a week, maybe twice a week. Its' why we picked the carpets and flooring we currently have (matches golden hair). We might not get quite as much shedless as normal, since ours was an accidental pregnancy. Momma - Golden was supposed to be bred with a small poodle, well the owners goldendoodle (Golden X Poodle) got with her, so we have a Golden Golden Doodle. Her fur is certainly different than the golden's we have had in the past, very much curlier, so we are hopeful. Time will tell.


----------



## kevinlfifer

We have had this boy 4 yrs now. We just wanted a couch dog, but the vet kept nagging "You should learn to show this dog" So we did. 2 RVs, 25000 mi, 16 states, 30+ weekends, countless hot dogs for the fairground concessions, donation of 20 cases of wine for group dinners later, we are glad we did. We have met some of the nicest people.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Ok, just found this pic my wife took of our 'vineyard protector' taking a breather from his duties. He enjoys his re-coop time and doesn't like the camera intruding.


----------



## LoraMoser27

Here my beauties, I love them so much, they are very loyal and kind


----------



## jgmann67

Griffin is a big boy now.


----------



## Sauvignon plonk




----------



## SpoiledRotten

This is our very smart and very loving.... Bella.


----------



## akron

Cocker spaniel that likes snow.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal

This is Myla . She's a rescue so we don't know how old she is, but we've been her servants for around 8 years now.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal

This is my 19 year old cat, Merlin. He is half blind and 3/4 deaf, unless he's simply perfected Cat Selective Hearing. He is mangy, skinny and needy but, as you can see, we are best buddies ❤


----------



## zelix

Mrs. Norris. She was an office cat. I brought her home due to being away for this covid 19. She loves being at my home. She's here to stay now. I'm not sure how old she is. I'd say around 4-5 years old. We have two other cats that are 14 years old. 
It's about time to get her another Lion hair cut. When her hair is fully grown out she looks like the cat from Harry Potter....how I named her Mrs. Norris.


----------



## kevinlfifer

Had a weak moment. We now have 2 Parti Cockers. Both will show post covid.


----------



## geek

kevinlfifer said:


> Had a weak moment. We now have 2 Parti Cockers. Both will show post covid.View attachment 67051
> View attachment 67052



Wow...

We have a small silky terrier, 12lbs., and think that is enough for us.
How do you deal with 4 dogs? lol
Expenses plus when you need to go away?


----------



## wood1954

Here’s my old dog, she’s 11 now. The most stubborn independent dog I ever had.


----------



## geek




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## sour_grapes

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 67169



But what if it is your mother-in-law?


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> But what if it is your mother-in-law?



LOL...!!!!


----------



## geek

Not only Coco sleeps in our bed but he has his own printed blanket.

Did someone say dogs get better treatment than husbands? Lol


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> View attachment 67212



Dude, you need to get a grip! Maybe take up a hobby, like maybe winemaking or cooking?


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Dude, you need to get a grip! Maybe take up a hobby, like maybe winemaking or cooking?



LOL...that's the wife always creating these pics, she's in love with the dog.


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> LOL...that's the wife always creating these pics, she's in love with the dog.



I have the same problem at my house. I bet my wife takes 5 pictures a day of our little (yeah, right at 70+ lbs) lady. Like these two pre and post haircut.


----------



## geek

cmason1957 said:


> I have the same problem at my house. I bet my wife takes 5 pictures a day of our little (yeah, right at 70+ lbs) lady. Like these two pre and post haircut.
> 
> View attachment 67219
> View attachment 67220



How can someone not fall in love with such a cutie..!!


----------



## NoQuarter

New Great Dane puppy, just 8 weeks old Sunday..
my Airedale just passed away a couple months ago at 15yo...
The largest of 8 puppies, he is 23 lbs his father is close to 200lbs.

wife named him Titan.


----------



## heatherd

Here's our kitten, Opie Marmalade. He's a siberian and very much likes to hug my daughter.


----------



## AkTom




----------



## efBobby

We rescued this little cat at 2 weeks. It’s mother was a calico so this may be the calicos original colors.

either way I’d say a rare combination for a feral cat. Definitely the first pointed, blue-eyed feral I have ever seen.

very loyal, well tempered and affectionate cat.


----------



## Mike - Next Level Oak

My 10 year old German Shepherd, Hektor. Nursing his hips in his old age but he's still a puppy at heart...saw him still attempt to chase a squirrel up a tree!


----------



## cmason1957

@Mike - Next Level Oak 

I grew up with and hence love German Shepards, such scary looking dogs to the uninformed, but such wonderful household pets. I remember when my brothers and I would get my mom mad at us, he would get between us and let us know that mom was in charge and don't think anything different. He to had the bad hips that so many of them have. Gosh, it's been a long time since I thought about him.


----------



## Mike - Next Level Oak

cmason1957 said:


> @Mike - Next Level Oak
> 
> I grew up with and hence love German Shepards, such scary looking dogs to the uninformed, but such wonderful household pets. I remember when my brothers and I would get my mom mad at us, he would get between us and let us know that mom was in charge and don't think anything different. He to had the bad hips that so many of them have. Gosh, it's been a long time since I thought about him.


Aw well at least you got to think of him again, what was his name? Funny thing is mine does the same when my niece and nephew go crazy. Hektor was my first German Shepherd and I had a flashback when I got him as a pup. My neighbor across from me was a judge and had 3 shepherds. Every time our car left the driveway they saw us and ran after the car. I was a kid...they looked like wolves to me. They are great dogs and I'm lucky to have him.


----------



## cmason1957

Mike - Next Level Oak said:


> Aw well at least you got to think of him again, what was his name? Funny thing is mine does the same when my niece and nephew go crazy. Hektor was my first German Shepherd and I had a flashback when I got him as a pup. My neighbor across from me was a judge and had 3 shepherds. Every time our car left the driveway they saw us and ran after the car. I was a kid...they looked like wolves to me. They are great dogs and I'm lucky to have him.



He was a gift from my older brothers first wife to him when he was in the Air Force stationed in Bangor, Maine, they got divorced and he was being shipped over to Germany for a few years, so he named him Solomon for some reason. And boy did it take me a bit to pull that out of my brain from 45 years ago. That CRS (Can't Remember Stuff almost took over).


----------



## balatonwine

My dog Pudding


----------



## Sauvignon plonk




----------



## balatonwine

My dog Pudding has passed from this mortal world.

April 11 2006 - Jan 25 2021

I miss him every day. My companion. My best friend.


----------



## ibglowin

Very sorry for your loss and know exactly how you feel. 15 years though. What an amazing life.



balatonwine said:


> My dog Pudding has passed from this mortal world.
> 
> April 11 2006 - Jan 25 2021
> 
> I miss him every day. My companion. My best friend.
> 
> View attachment 72432


----------



## montanarick

balatonwine said:


> My dog Pudding
> 
> View attachment 69347
> 
> View attachment 69348
> 
> View attachment 69349


Very sorry for your loss. We have couple of old Goldens as well on borrowed time


----------



## cmason1957

balatonwine said:


> My dog Pudding has passed from this mortal world.
> 
> April 11 2006 - Jan 25 2021
> 
> I miss him every day. My companion. My best friend.
> 
> View attachment 72432



So Very sorry for your loss. Gotta love those goldens and they just don't live long enough. It takes a long time to get over the loss of the good ones.


----------



## sour_grapes

My condolences on your loss.


----------



## Riledup5

Our Labradoodle, Bennett, just after a traumatizing haircut. 

But he does love the snow when he's got long hair


Neighborhood pets not allowed inside


----------



## Riledup5

balatonwine said:


> My dog Pudding has passed from this mortal world.
> 
> April 11 2006 - Jan 25 2021
> 
> I miss him every day. My companion. My best friend.
> 
> View attachment 72432


Sorry for your loss. Dogs are such a part of the family. We are lucky to have had them be a part of our lives


----------



## mikewatkins727

balatonwine said:


> My dog Pudding has passed from this mortal world.
> 
> April 11 2006 - Jan 25 2021
> 
> I miss him every day. My companion. My best friend.
> 
> View attachment 72432


My heart goes out to you, balatonwine. I lost quite a number of family members to old age over the years. Never easy, never forgotten.


----------



## skyfire322

One of my cats passed away a few months ago, and it took awhile for us to come to terms. We decided last week that we were ready to adopt again. We found her at the local SPCA. She was there for three months(!) When I spoke to the lady, she said no one was really interested in even interacting with her. Due to COVID restrictions, we could only visit through a glass display, but she immediately fell in love with me. Meet Nyx. She's a daddy's girl through and through.


----------



## Ivywoods

Balotonwine-So sorry for your loss. We recently had to put our faithful, sweet, loving great pyrenees down. He was our livestock guardian and he did his job. I cried and cried. We have other dogs, though. This one is Marley. She is a wounded deer tracking dog. She has found many, many deer for hunters who couldn't find deer after the shot.


----------



## Khristyjeff

Big=Addie who is 4, rescued from a shelter (not trying to sound superior)  
Small=Nugget who is 10, rescued from a pet store


----------



## Mrose

Balotonwine so sorry for your loss. Lost my best friend June of 2019 but still think of her often.


----------



## thumpper23

Mr. Sammy and Mr. Cash, 2 Airedales that rescued me 3 years ago. Brothers from different mothers. Sam (closest) we estimate about 8 and Cash about 4 now. Life is merrier with an airedale terrier


----------



## Mike Parisi

Our big guy, Beau, who we lost last year on July 31. RIP, Beau.


----------



## Mrose

Here’s the 2 golden doodles my wife surprised me with after I lost my Abby girl. oh And yes they do shed just not as bad as a golden.


----------



## cmason1957

Mrose said:


> Here’s the 2 golden doodles my wife surprised me with after I lost my Abby girl. oh And yes they do shed just not as bad as a golden.


 Such cute dogs they are. Here is my silly little girl, a goldendoodle as well. 

And behind her, the old man a15 lb mutt.


----------



## Aiserock

This is Blue, he'll be two in May.


----------



## Mrose

cmason1957 said:


> Such cute dogs they are. Here is my silly little girl, a goldendoodle as well.
> 
> And behind her, the old man a15 lb mutt.
> View attachment 72542


C


cmason1957 said:


> Such cute dogs they are. Here is my silly little girl, a goldendoodle as well.
> 
> And behind her, the old man a15 lb mutt.
> View attachment 72542


cmason, she’s a cutie. I never thought there would a breed that could replace my golden. Mine are the sweetest babies.


----------



## cmason1957

Mrose said:


> C
> 
> cmason, she’s a cutie. I never thought there would a breed that could replace my golden. Mine are the sweetest babies.



I know what you mean. Mine just jumped up on my lap and it's sleeping here now. I think goldendoodles are among the most loving dogs i have ever been around. As well as the silliest. Mine lives to carry around that blanket on the floor next to her, the breeder sent it home with her.


----------



## kevindevo




----------



## kevindevo

Rico on the left 5yr , Theodore on the right 2


----------



## ibglowin

Our two goofballs Gus and Ellie. Gus (left) is always in my spot and yes, I have to fight him for it most nights!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

@ibglowin Do they know how to use the remote?


----------



## ibglowin

Not yet. At least neither of them is a remote control "chewer" !



Dennis Griffith said:


> @ibglowin Do they know how to use the remote?


----------



## Dennis Griffith

I'd start to take notice if they had a doggie cup in the cup holder and were channel surfing.


----------



## Merrywine

My girl having a bird sized “slice” with no cheese for a treat.


----------



## montanarick

Maggie (standing) and Molly - my Golden Oldie helpers


----------



## balatonwine

Mrose said:


> And yes they do shed just not as bad as a golden.



Every morning I would do what I called the "beautification" time with my Golden Retriever. Pudding. A good brush to get most of the shedding hair. He loved it. A pre-walk ritual. He had to look his best before the public walk.

But a Golden Retriever shedding is more complicated.... And in one case, very life giving:

Today, I cleaned out my Chickadee nest boxes, and the Chickadees from last year had made their nest of both moss and of my beloved Pudding's hair. My dog kept little birds warm and safe. He really spread his love in so many ways.

When I saw that, I am not ashamed to say I cried. I miss him. He was the sweetest. Ever.


----------



## montanarick

balatonwine said:


> Every morning I would do what I called the "beautification" time with my Golden Retriever. Pudding. A good brush to get most of the shedding hair. He loved it. A pre-walk ritual. He had to look his best before the public walk.
> 
> But a Golden Retriever shedding is more complicated.... And in one case, very life giving:
> 
> Today, I cleaned out my Chickadee nest boxes, and the Chickadees from last year had made their nest of both moss and of my beloved Pudding's hair. My dog kept little birds warm and safe. He really spread his love in so many ways.
> 
> When I saw that, I am not ashamed to say I cried. I miss him. He was the sweetest. Ever.


I feel for you - our days are certainly numbered with our Molly girl who will be 14 in couple of weeks. Bottom of our driveway has balls of Golden hair after my wife takes them out to the "beauty parlor" to get brushed - figure the birds will be real happy t have all that nesting material


----------



## Mrose

Balatonwine, that made me tear up a bit. I miss my ole girl still today and like you I still find hair balls in a garage from her form time to time. I had her cremated and placed in a nice box where she oversees my wine making. she Was the best golden and pet I’ve ever had.

mike


----------



## bstnh1

Unfortunately, I see bad times on the horizon. My 14 1/2 year old yellow lab, Abby, is still a puppy at heart, but her back legs are in rough shape. She hasn't been able to go up stairs for about a year now. At first I was helping her climb them by lifting her rear end. At 70 lbs., that became a struggle. She now has a ramp onto the deck that I built her a couple of weeks ago. That helps a lot. It's really sad to watch her hobble around the house while still trying to play with her toys. She just had her annual check up at the vets this week and other than those damn legs, she's still in excellent health. This is really gonna be rough one when the time comes.


----------



## mikewatkins727

I feel for you & Abby


----------



## Bossbaby

These four legged Angel's dont stay with us long enough for sure, I too had a wonderful golden that sadly struggled with hip problems near his last few years of his life,but I will say that joint supplements did make a difference in just getting up to go to the bathroom, I wished I had started supplements sooner in his life..


----------



## montanarick

Like loosing one of our kids - always one of the saddest days of our lives


----------



## Arne

Buddy of mine has a great perinise (spelling?) that has hip problems. He has arthritis bad and decided to send off to amazon for some hemp oil. He uses it and says it helps the arthritis. Decided to give some to the dog. Says he hasn't gotten around as good as he does now for several years. Just a thought. Arne.


----------



## StreetGlide

Our spoiled boy Davinci. He’s a big mush that loves everyone.


----------



## mikewatkins727

Arne said:


> Buddy of mine has a great perinise (spelling?) that has hip problems. He has arthritis bad and decided to send off to amazon for some hemp oil. He uses it and says it helps the arthritis. Decided to give some to the dog. Says he hasn't gotten around as good as he does now for several years. Just a thought. Arne.


I have a Beagle/Basset mix (~10 yo) with arthritis in his hips. He gets CoSequin for dogs from Tractor Supply (farm supply store) and it seems to help. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Riledup5




----------



## Riledup5

StreetGlide said:


> Our spoiled boy Davinci. He’s a big mush that loves everyone.


Davinci? I thought I was the only one to ever have a dog named Davinci! My girl was an Australian Shephard, a little crazy as a pup, but settled in to a great dog. Miss her.


----------



## Riledup5




----------



## montanarick

Riledup5 said:


> View attachment 73117


Ain't that the truth


----------



## sour_grapes

This is just a rental!  My sister-in-law has been visiting, so we have been temporary co-custodians of this beautiful Dobie:


----------



## geek

A "rental"....


----------



## bstnh1

Our beloved Abby passed away at 9:25 last night, just one month short of her 15th birthday. We enjoyed every minute of the 15 years of joy she gave us. She was a fantastic pet loved by everyone who had the opportunity to meet her.


----------



## ibglowin

Sorry for your loss. 

It's never easy to say goodbye no matter how long we have them.





bstnh1 said:


> Our beloved Abby passed away at 9:25 last night, just one month short of her 15th birthday. We enjoyed every minute of the 15 years of joy she gave us. She was a fantastic pet loved by everyone who had the opportunity to meet her.
> View attachment 79171


----------



## Boatboy24

Very sorry, Brian. Seems Abby had a good, long life.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

I forgot to update this when we got a new cat. Back in May 2020 we took in a mama cat and her 5 kittens. They were on a construction yard and the crew there didn't want them getting killed by heavy equipment so they had caught them all and were looking for a foster home. 
We took them but the mother was totally wild and wouldn't let us near her. She also rejected her kittens once they were all moved to our garage. We tried to get her an appointment to be spayed but with Covid there was nothing for a couple months, and she escaped while we were waiting.
So the kittens were only about 3-4 weeks old. We got some kitten bottles and hand fed them formula for a few weeks, introducing solid foods slowly. 
All 5 did great. We kept 1 of them, Smokey, and found homes with friends for the rest of them.
Our dog Kira liked the kittens right away, but our 10yr old cat Mischa was less enthusiastic. Her and smokey mostly get along now but still have the odd brawl now and then.
Smokey is probably the most affectionate cat I've ever had. He'll often come into our bedroom during the night and jump up on me and start bonking my head, purring like crazy. He wont' go away until you give him enough petting. He lets our 3yr old also carry him around and he'll sit with the older kids for hours, jammed half way under a blanket. He's also the most efficient killer we've ever had, so many dead mice, and robins (which I'm ok with since they try to eat my grapes, even with them all netted).


----------



## montanarick

bstnh1 said:


> Our beloved Abby passed away at 9:25 last night, just one month short of her 15th birthday. We enjoyed every minute of the 15 years of joy she gave us. She was a fantastic pet loved by everyone who had the opportunity to meet her.
> View attachment 79171


Sorry to hear - always tough to loose a beloved pet


----------



## sour_grapes

bstnh1 said:


> Our beloved Abby passed away at 9:25 last night, just one month short of her 15th birthday. We enjoyed every minute of the 15 years of joy she gave us. She was a fantastic pet loved by everyone who had the opportunity to meet her.
> View attachment 79171



My condolences. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> Our beloved Abby passed away at 9:25 last night, just one month short of her 15th birthday. We enjoyed every minute of the 15 years of joy she gave us. She was a fantastic pet loved by everyone who had the opportunity to meet her.
> View attachment 79171



Sorry for your loss, I can only imagine.
We have Coco, my male silky terrier who is now 10 years old, and a trouble maker, but he is the soul of this house, and cannot imagine that day coming in a few years....


----------



## Mrose

bstnh1 said:


> Our beloved Abby passed away at 9:25 last night, just one month short of her 15th birthday. We enjoyed every minute of the 15 years of joy she gave us. She was a fantastic pet loved by everyone who had the opportunity to meet her.
> View attachment 79171


So sorry for your loss.. we lost our Golden 2 years ago and it was heart breaking


----------



## JBP

bstnh1 said:


> Our beloved Abby passed away at 9:25 last night, just one month short of her 15th birthday. We enjoyed every minute of the 15 years of joy she gave us. She was a fantastic pet loved by everyone who had the opportunity to meet her.
> View attachment 79171


“That which brings us sorrow, once brought us great joy. Cherish all that was yours.” Anon 

And cherish all the memories.


----------



## bstnh1

Thanks for all the condolences on our loss of Abby our 15 year old yellow lab. She was an ever-present huge part of our lives and it sure does seem empty around here without her.


----------



## ibglowin

When we lost our first Golden I simply could not handle coming home from work each day to an empty/quiet house and no wet nose with a wagging tale to greet me at the front door. 3 months later we got another Golden........


----------



## cmason1957

What a cutie. I was the same way after I lost my Golden in Feb of 2019, so in Nov. We picked up a goldendoodle. 



This is her now at 2, she gets a haircut on Sat.


----------



## Mike Parisi

bstnh1 said:


> Our beloved Abby passed away at 9:25 last night, just one month short of her 15th birthday. We enjoyed every minute of the 15 years of joy she gave us. She was a fantastic pet loved by everyone who had the opportunity to meet her.
> View attachment 79171


I'm so sorry for your loss. She looks like a real sweetheart.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

bstnh1 said:


> Our beloved Abby passed away at 9:25 last night, just one month short of her 15th birthday. We enjoyed every minute of the 15 years of joy she gave us. She was a fantastic pet loved by everyone who had the opportunity to meet her.
> View attachment 79171



It took me some time to express my sorrow. I am in the same place currently as our pet is also 15 and is getting more feeble weekly. And the ones I have lost in the past I still carry with me. I would tell you it gets better with time, but that's not true. You only learn to accept it.


----------



## Dennis Griffith




----------



## geek

Dennis Griffith said:


> View attachment 79304



That's a beauty...!!! I mean the guy on the left obviously.... LOL


----------



## crushday

I’d like to introduce you to Jazzy, my beloved Yellow Lab - she passed on May 13, 2021. She was an amazing friend and companion. The best dog I’ve ever had the privilege of sharing a few years with.

This dog and I logged over 15k miles hiking, backpacking, running, walking and scrambling all over Montana. She was with me when I summited Montana’s highest peak, Granite Peak and with me when I summited Montana’s 4th highest peak, Whitetail Peak. She was a real treasure. Even how, it’s hard for me to not to tear up thinking about the life we shared over her 14 years.

This week, I boarded a plane from Seattle, carrying her ashes. I made the determination many years ago that I would spread her ashes at September Morn Lake in the Beartooth Mountains in Southeast Montana. We hiked to that lake and beyond a couple dozen times and she loved that lake. I knew that some September morning I would spread her ashes at that lake. This was the week.

It was an emotional sixteen mile round trip to the lake that will ever be treasured in my heart. I’m counting the first eight miles as her being with me.


----------



## bstnh1

crushday said:


> View attachment 79325
> 
> 
> I’d like to introduce you to Jazzy, my beloved Yellow Lab - she passed on May 13, 2021. She was an amazing friend and companion. The best dog I’ve ever had the privilege of share a few years with.
> 
> 
> 
> This dog and I logged over 15k miles hiking, backpacking, running, walking and scrambling all over Montana. She was with me when I summited Montana’s highest peak, Granite Peak and with me when I summited Montana’s 4th highest peak, Whitetail Peak. She was a real treasure. Even how, it’s hard for me to not to tear up thinking about the life we shared over her 14 years.
> 
> 
> 
> This week, I boarded a plane from Seattle, carrying her ashes. I made the determination many years ago that I would spread her ashes at September Morn Lake in the Beartooth Mountains in Southwest Montana. We hiked to that lake and beyond a couple dozens of times and she loved that lake. I knew that some September morning I would spread her ashes. This was the week.
> 
> 
> 
> It was an emotional sixteen mile round trip to the lake that will ever be treasured in my heart. I’m counting the first eight miles as her being with me.
> 
> View attachment 79326
> View attachment 79327
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Sounds like both of you shared many wonderful experiences over the years.


----------



## Boatboy24

You definitely had a wonderful companion there, Crush - as did Jazzy. Thanks for sharing - and for making me tear up.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

geek said:


> That's a beauty...!!! I mean the guy on the left obviously.... LOL



BTW, my wife snapped the shot. I didn't do a selfie while driving.


----------



## geek

crushday said:


> View attachment 79325
> 
> 
> I’d like to introduce you to Jazzy, my beloved Yellow Lab - she passed on May 13, 2021. She was an amazing friend and companion. The best dog I’ve ever had the privilege of sharing a few years with.
> 
> This dog and I logged over 15k miles hiking, backpacking, running, walking and scrambling all over Montana. She was with me when I summited Montana’s highest peak, Granite Peak and with me when I summited Montana’s 4th highest peak, Whitetail Peak. She was a real treasure. Even how, it’s hard for me to not to tear up thinking about the life we shared over her 14 years.
> 
> This week, I boarded a plane from Seattle, carrying her ashes. I made the determination many years ago that I would spread her ashes at September Morn Lake in the Beartooth Mountains in Southeast Montana. We hiked to that lake and beyond a couple dozen times and she loved that lake. I knew that some September morning I would spread her ashes at that lake. This was the week.
> 
> It was an emotional sixteen mile round trip to the lake that will ever be treasured in my heart. I’m counting the first eight miles as her being with me.
> 
> View attachment 79326
> View attachment 79327



What a great story...!! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## olusteebus

Our Emmi


----------



## montanarick

Our dear Molly May who left us this past Monday after 14-1/2 great years of companionship. First pic is the day we got her and second is her last day with us


----------



## ibglowin

@montanarick , so very sorry for your loss so happy you all got to spend 14.5 years together though.


----------



## cmason1957

@montanarick - So sorry to hear of your loss. 14.5 years a good long life for a Golden, but we always want more. It's such a hard decision to make.


----------



## montanarick

Thanks for the kind thoughts


----------



## bstnh1

Sorry for your loss, montanarick. Losing a pet is like losing a member of the family. They're there every day giving all they've got and asking almost nothing in return. It's not until the day they're no longer with us that we realize just what a significant part of our life they were. We lost our yellow lab in September after 15 absolutely wonderful years with her. The house has never seemed so empty!


----------



## jburtner

Molly is so effing cute in all of those pics ! Condolences to her whole family

Our Eko is a troublemaker and had a ruff nite.


----------



## montanarick

bstnh1 said:


> Sorry for your loss, montanarick. Losing a pet is like losing a member of the family. They're there every day giving all they've got and asking almost nothing in return. It's not until the day they're no longer with us that we realize just what a significant part of our life they were. We lost our yellow lab in September after 15 absolutely wonderful years with her. The house has never seemed to empty!


Thank you


----------



## The_Man_With_No_Shoes

Between me and my roomie we have 3 inside dogs, 2 outside semi feral cats and one not so outside cat that lives in our temp controlled shed. 
I TNVR in my neighborhood and when cats show up ill trap them and do whats needed like spay/neuter or give a pregnant cat a place to have her litter, adopt them out and fix mama. 
My two dogs are rescues. Dog dog showed up at remote cabin almost starved. I had to live trap her and Blue was a runaway from a new owner who really didnt want him and he just fell in love with dog dog so i kept him. 

Baby kitty the spoiled shed cat


Dog dog aka Sativa aka Missy Moo Moo Mama (what my daughter named her lol) 


Mr. Blue


And Mama kitty when i first rescued her a couple years ago and she had her kittens. She was a real handful and i have scars to prove it. Mama is still here biting me whenever she feels like it lol. Shes one of the outdoor cats


Ill have to take a few pics of my other outside cat and the roomies chihuahua.


----------



## Merrywine

Eating healthfully.


----------



## BigDaveK

Oh, gosh.... As an amateur photographer who loves cats (I have indoor and outdoor) let's say I have few cat photos. When I say "few" that's like saying there are a few stars in the universe. This is Maximilian.


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> This is just a rental!  My sister-in-law has been visiting, so we have been temporary co-custodians of this beautiful Dobie:
> 
> View attachment 74961
> View attachment 74962
> View attachment 74963



Sad to say, but Bella went to meet her maker today. I am wishing my SIL comfort and peace.


----------



## crushday

sour_grapes said:


> Sad to say, but Bella went to meet her maker today. I am wishing my SIL comfort and peace.


Paul, that’s incredibly tough news. So sorry!


----------



## David Violante

Sorry to hear about Bella…


----------



## cmason1957

sour_grapes said:


> Sad to say, but Bella went to meet her maker today. I am wishing my SIL comfort and peace.



Sorry to hear of this. We get to have them in our lives such a shirt time, but they make such a dent.


----------



## montanarick

Sorry to hear about Bella. we lost our dear Molly back in November - miss her very much so know what you're going through


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Sad to say, but Bella went to meet her maker today. I am wishing my SIL comfort and peace.



Sorry about your loss


----------



## Rocky

This one of my little buddies, Luigi and he will be 14 in September. He had to have a large number of cysts and some teeth removed (about $1500 worth). The Vet said the hair would grow back, but I don't know. Mine didn't!

Louie says, "You should see the other guy!"


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

here’s three of them watching Mrs. bunny


and here’s the other


----------



## Aiserock

Rocky said:


> This one of my little buddies, Luigi and he will be 14 in September. He had to have a large number of cysts and some teeth removed (about $1500 worth). The Vet said the hair would grow back, but I don't know. Mine didn't!
> 
> Louie says, "You should see the other guy!"
> 
> View attachment 86835
> View attachment 86836


Get well Louie!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Rocky said:


> This one of my little buddies, Luigi and he will be 14 in September. He had to have a large number of cysts and some teeth removed (about $1500 worth). The Vet said the hair would grow back, but I don't know. Mine didn't!
> 
> Louie says, "You should see the other guy!"
> 
> View attachment 86835
> View attachment 86836


Indeed, get well.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Our little guy is reaching the end of his run. The vet says that 16 plus is longer than dogs of his type typically live. We took advantage of a warmer day and sun shine to work the vineyard, where he is at home. This year the wine will be named after him..


----------



## Rocky

Dennis Griffith said:


> Our little guy is reaching the end of his run. The vet says that 16 plus is longer than dogs of his type typically live. We took advantage of a warmer day and sun shine to work the vineyard, where he is at home. This year the wine will be named after him..


It is a tough time, Dennis. We have two, Luigi is 14 and Carlo is 12 so both are getting well into the "back nine." I hate to think about the end, and I have to remember the great times and the enjoyment we have had with them over the years. They are both rescues, and we got Luigi when he was about 5 months and Carlo when he was 6 years. Your little guy looks lovable, and I am sure you will miss him, too.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Rocky said:


> It is a tough time, Dennis. We have two, Luigi is 14 and Carlo is 12 so both are getting well into the "back nine." I hate to think about the end, and I have to remember the great times and the enjoyment we have had with them over the years. They are both rescues, and we got Luigi when he was about 5 months and Carlo when he was 6 years. Your little guy looks lovable, and I am sure you will miss him, too.


Ours was a rescue as well. He was under one and found wandering the streets of Montgomery (OH). My wife's friend told her about him as he was on the 'list'. We had another rescue at the time and she had her own story about how she came to us. This may be our last dog. It seems that it gets harder each time and one can only handle losing so many children. But time will tell, we weren't looking for dogs for the last two, they found us.


----------



## cmason1957

My wife says that she thinks our goldendoodle might be a little bit spoiled. She might be right.


----------



## geek

cmason1957 said:


> My wife says that she thinks our goldendoodle might be a little bit spoiled. She might be right.
> 
> View attachment 87190



You guys keep him/her with a short coat.


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> You guys keep him/her with a short coat.



We try to go about three or four months between grooming, she just was at the hairdresser Groomer last week. My wife is convinced that Dakota likes having a shorter coat during the summer. My place is not to argue, but say Yes Dear.


----------



## BigDaveK

Two days warm enough so far this year to have the windows open. Mother Nature teasing - fireplace back to glowing.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Cold and rainy here.


----------



## Rocky

cmason1957 said:


> We try to go about three or four months between grooming, she just was at the hairdresser Groomer last week. My wife is convinced that Dakota likes having a shorter coat during the summer. My place is not to argue, but say Yes Dear.


Wow, she must be fairly wooly by then! We have our miniature Poodles groomed every 6 weeks, and they look like little lambs (how is that for alliteration!) when they hit the groomer. We had a Standard Poodle, and she was every 8 weeks. We tend to have them cut longer in Winter.


----------



## bstnh1

We had a yellow lab for 15 years and are expecting another in a couple of months. Labs are "self-grooming" using the shed method.  . Just ask our vacuum cleaner!


----------



## Boatboy24

My office mate. We have one of my sister's Goldens until next Friday.


----------



## ibglowin

Enjoy those GMF's floating around the house! He's a beauty and a keeper for sure.



Boatboy24 said:


> My office mate. We have one of my sister's Goldens until next Friday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 90090
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 90089


----------



## montanarick

very pretty



Boatboy24 said:


> My office mate. We have one of my sister's Goldens until next Friday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 90090
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 90089


----------



## montanarick

Wet lost both of our Vineyard Goldens this past year. To help fill that void we have a new Golden pup called Kali Mae


----------



## ibglowin

Beautiful girl!



montanarick said:


> Wet lost both of our Vineyard Goldens this past year. To help fill that void we have a new Golden pup called Kali MaeView attachment 90095


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Enjoy those GMF's floating around the house! He's a beauty and a keeper for sure.



For a Golden that just turned 2, he's a very good boy. Making me want to get another.


----------



## gmac52

Always the little helper


----------



## Sauvignon plonk




----------



## CheerfulHeart

bstnh1 said:


> We had a yellow lab for 15 years and are expecting another in a couple of months. Labs are "self-grooming" using the shed method.  . Just ask our vacuum cleaner!


My late Husky Williwa used that same method.  I could brush her for hours (she loved being groomed) but she still dropped copious amounts of undercoat the beginning of each spring. You could track her by the tufts. A Hoover upright was no match for it.


----------



## Sauvignon plonk

View attachment 90193


----------



## Mike53154

Echirou. For simplicity sake I nicknamed him Echee ( pronounced e-she)


----------



## geek

A wet rainy Sunday in the DR.


----------



## Jan




----------



## MrHerbington

Princess Heartpaw (has white heart mark in her paw) and Sir Herbington (white one)


----------



## ceeaton

Izzy holding court. Will turn two in October, we got her from a rescue mission, her Mom was rescued and they found out she was with puppies, like 8 of them. Blue Healer x bulldog x whippet. She actually looks more the cinnamon/red phase of a healer. Her brother (daughter friend has him (Rocky)) is at least 20 lbs heavier. Incredibly intelligent (smarter than the family as a whole) and protective.


----------



## winemaker81

My younger son and his wife are fostering/training a service dog, a 9 month old black Lab. She's a beautiful dog and is adapting well to her training as a service dog. In another 9 months or so they'll return her to the service that supplies dogs, she'll receive her final training and will be assigned to a disabled person.


----------



## geek




----------



## wood1954

After losing my dogs this I was never going to get a dog again. Here’s my new one. A rescue from a kill shelter in Louisiana, a friend was fostering her for 11 days and now she’s ours. 6 months old, maybe a lab beagle mix.


----------



## Khristyjeff

wood1954 said:


> After losing my dogs this I was never going to get a dog again. Here’s my new one. A rescue from a kill shelter in Louisiana, a friend was fostering her for 11 days and now she’s ours. 6 months old, maybe a lab beagle mix.View attachment 96516


Nice looking dog. Congratulations. There are a lot of great and loving dogs in shelters.


----------



## geek




----------



## wood1954

geek said:


> View attachment 91962


How big is this guy, he looks huge


----------



## geek

wood1954 said:


> How big is this guy, he looks huge



LOL, when he stands like that I think 5'7" maybe?


----------



## bearpaw8491

Our fur baby. Bet you're not surprised


----------



## Dennis Griffith

bearpaw8491 said:


> Our fur baby. Bet you're not surprised
> View attachment 96576


Bet you don't let him sleep at the foot of the bed! They smell really strong...


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## ceeaton

Izzy the wonder dog on the hunt, my wife is making cookies. She got a stick of butter earlier, one of the bad habits we can't break (she was over a year old when we got her from the rescue mission), otherwise she is a model citizen (wish my young adult kids were as good, lol).

Picture one is after she got scolded for getting her paws up on the table where the cookies are cooling, picture two is trying to figure out how to get those darn cookies out of that oven. She's mostly blue healer (actually a cinnamon phase/red) and way more intelligent than a dog should be...

Picture three is her intently trying to use telepathy to induce us to give her a cookie or two.


----------



## bearpaw8491

Dennis Griffith said:


> Bet you don't let him sleep at the foot of the bed! They smell really strong...


Yeah, that's what he said about me too!!!!

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## rsportsman

Our winery dogs at Little Oaks Winery


----------



## Cristo




----------



## Cristo

My sweet boy. Castiel. 
2yo Great Pyrenees.


----------



## Hazelemere

Suki...the 6 month old queen of whirling dirvishes. Thankfully starting to carry her toys around the house where she wants to play them ...i.e. cat solitaire.


----------



## Mike53154

My 4-legged partner and best friend Echirou (nicknamed Echee)


----------



## TCPT18

New item by Susan Hammond

Mandi Mae... with her new monkey


----------



## cmason1957

Dakota had a rough day today. It was grooming day for her. My wife was being funny and covered her up.


----------



## geek

cmason1957 said:


> Dakota had a rough day today. It was grooming day for her. My wife was being funny and covered her up.
> View attachment 96653



Looks like a golden doodle?

Buddy says hi  5


----------



## cmason1957

She is a Golden doodle, but an odd one. Daddy was a Golden doodle, momma was a Creme Golden Retriever. Owners thought mom wasn't ready to go into heart, boy were they wrong. So she is 3/4 Golden 1/4 poodle. We get a little bit of shedding, but not much, and her cost was much less than most folks spend on them. But she is all Goofy, like all of them.


----------



## ibglowin

Does she shed like a golden? LOL




cmason1957 said:


> She is a Golden doodle, but an odd one. Daddy was a Golden doodle, momma was a Creme Golden Retriever. Owners thought mom wasn't ready to go into heart, boy were they wrong. So she is 3/4 Golden 1/4 poodle. We get a little bit of shedding, but not much, and her cost was much less than most folks spend on them. But she is all Goofy, like all of them.
> 
> View attachment 96681


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> Does she shed like a golden? LOL



I had three Goldens previously. I think in the three years we have had Dakota we might have gotten the amount of golden fluff we might have gotten in one week with a Golden. Lesser fluff was a requirement SWMBO put on me to get another dog. 
She got her Christmas present today and is carrying it around. Doesn't tear them up.


----------



## BigDaveK

When Lucy was about 5 weeks old something happened and there was no movement in her hindquarter, legs or tail. She would drag herself across the floor and my eyes watered every time I saw her. Vet said no hope, put her to sleep. She was peeing and pooping, that worked, so I decided to delay my decision. She was so sweet.




I spoiled her. If her life was going to be short she would be pampered.
It was a lot of work, almost daily back half baths.
After 4 weeks her tail twitched. After 5 weeks she spread her toes and another two weeks later she stretched her legs. Four months after the vet visit she was standing, five months and she was walking gingerly and falling over.
She's almost two years old now, walks with a slight wobble but seems normal. She is one of my sweetest and loving cats. And I'm grateful every day that I didn't listen to the expert.


----------



## cmason1957

I was watching one of the Vet shows (probably Dr. Pol) on Animal Planet or Discovery recently and they had a puppy with about the same diagnoses. They called it "Swimmer Puppy", the attending vet said usually these dogs would be put down. She built a splint system for the dog to hold the legs together and about 4 months later, the dog was quite fine. I'm sure the owners spent much time taking care of the dog, much like you did.

Animals that get treated this way by humans are among the most loving pets ever.


----------



## BigDaveK

cmason1957 said:


> I was watching one of the Vet shows (probably Dr. Pol) on Animal Planet or Discovery recently and they had a puppy with about the same diagnoses. They called it "Swimmer Puppy", the attending vet said usually these dogs would be put down. She built a splint system for the dog to hold the legs together and about 4 months later, the dog was quite fine. I'm sure the owners spent much time taking care of the dog, much like you did.
> 
> Animals that get treated this way by humans are among the most loving pets ever.


Truth be told, I think I decided against putting her to sleep within a day or two of the vet visit. I was preparing to have a handicapped cat and I was surprised how many models of "wheelchairs" are available for cats and dogs. Had a model picked out for when she was big enough. But when I saw her move that tail it was like winning the lottery and I knew there was hope.
A lot of sh*t happens in our lives but every once in a while there's something wonderful.


----------



## vinny

BigDaveK said:


> Truth be told, I think I decided against putting her to sleep within a day or two of the vet visit. I was preparing to have a handicapped cat and I was surprised how many models of "wheelchairs" are available for cats and dogs. Had a model picked out for when she was big enough. But when I saw her move that tail it was like winning the lottery and I knew there was hope.
> A lot of sh*t happens in our lives but every once in a while there's something wonderful.


Do you keep the amount of cats you have as close to your chest as the different wines you have made?


----------



## BigDaveK

vinny said:


> Do you keep the amount of cats you have as close to your chest as the different wines you have made?


Yes, both double digits.
Though the jugs and carboys don't jump on my lap and chest within 5 seconds of sitting down.


----------



## heatherd

Two of our three cats. Opie is the orange guy and Jinx is the tabby.


----------

